#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Thai Visas and Visa Runs >  >  Extension retirement visa ,bank money

## gosmk2

I have to extend my retirement visa before the 1 November my 800000 in the bank will have been in the bank for 90 days on the 30 October does anybody think this will be a problem since its so tight on days and can you give me a list of documentation I need to take

----------


## Pragmatic

A letter from the bank confirming money in your bank along with bank books. Passport, and I think that's about it?

----------


## woodbutcher

Medical letter from hospital

----------


## Pragmatic

> Medical letter from hospital


That's for a driving license.

----------


## toddaniels

It depends exactly on where you're doing your yearly extension of stay based on retirement.

In Bangkok you'll need;
signed copies of;picture page of your passport,the original non-o visa you got which this extension is based onevery subsequent yearly extension tied to itdeparture cardevery page of your bank bookthe original letter from the bank stating you have the money in an account in your name etccompleted TM7 form w/a photo attached

Once they go over the documentation, they're gonna hand you three other forms to fill out and sign, BTW; these are forms you can't download.


In Bangkok you won't need;
rental agreement, medical cert, or anything like that.

I realize that you're cutting it close because of the seasoning of the money in the bank. Just so you know, the way the rule is written in thai and english it says for the first yearly extension of stay the money must be "seasoned" for 60 days, and for subsequent extensions it must be seasoned 3 months. That means the money needs to be in the bank 3 MONTHS and that's not always just 90 days because they count "calendar months" so if some months have 31 days it works out to longer than 90 days. 

Get all the documentation in order, and give it a shot. At least in Bangkok IF you are past the date for your yearly extension (overstay) by not that many days; all you do is pay the overstay fine and then go apply for and get your yearly extensions

----------


## gosmk2

Thanks toddaniels

----------


## Evilbaz

Todd - how far back with the bankbook(s) copy - to the first seasoning or the start of the last seasoning or the last extension?

----------


## terry57

Todd tells us that if one is an American or Australian citizen one does not need to show money in a Thai bank .

A stat Dec from one embassy will do it. 

Great news for me.

----------


## charleyboy

Letter from the bank should be dated and produced on the day of application with the exact (same) amount of money showing on the letter and bankbook.

----------


## jamescollister

> Todd tells us that if one is an American or Australian citizen one does not need to show money in a Thai bank .
> 
> A stat Dec from one embassy will do it. 
> 
> Great news for me.


Heard that years ago, but never heard of anyone getting it from the Oz embassy without proof of guaranteed  income. 
That's the hard part, no matter how good a private super fund, house rent or other income, it is not guaranteed.
Yanks just swear they have it, we need proof. Jim

----------


## terry57

^

Jim,

I don't mean to disrespect you but you are living up in the middle of No where and seem to be out of touch with a few things.

I live 10 minutes walk from the Australian Embassy on Sathorn road so I thought I would go have a friendly chat with the Embassy officials to Be absolutely sure that I had my shit together before applying for the Retirement Visa.

They ensured me they do not need to view proof of Income. I simply fill in the Stat Dec, pay 600 baht and they will sign it.

They did say though, there is no guarantee Chang Wattana immigration will accept it.  

Todd has told us he has done this numerous times with Australian and American citizens and they will except it.

For other Nationalities they must supply proof of Income.

----------


## jamescollister

> ^
> 
> Jim,
> 
> I don't mean to disrespect you but you are living up in the middle of No where and seem to be out of touch with a few things.
> 
> I live 10 minutes walk from the Australian Embassy on Sathorn road so I thought I would go have a friendly chat with the Embassy officials to Be absolutely sure that I had my shit together before applying for the Retirement Visa.
> 
> They ensured me they do not need to view proof of Income. I simply fill in the Stat Dec, pay 600 baht and they will sign it.
> ...


Hope its true Terry, but not personally met anyone who got a retirement ex that way.
As have posted, know Aussies who have had to return, interested, retirement or spouse extension of stay with a stat dec.

TD.s the man on the subject, he may be can, enlighten me on the process.
Jim

----------


## Pragmatic

> Letter from the bank should be dated and produced on the day of application with the exact (same) amount of money showing on the letter and bankbook.


I think that there is a few days grace.

----------


## terry57

> Hope its true Terry, but not personally met anyone who got a retirement ex that way.



I hope it's true as well mate,

I will be very pissed off if I get turned around at Chang Wattana I can tell you. 

I don't expect too though,  Ive read the same info over on the other channel. 

I'll post up a thread when I get the Visa. 

It can be a tad confusing until it sinks in that only American and Australian citizens can do it this way. 

Don't ask me why.  :Confused:

----------


## thaimeme

> Originally Posted by jamescollister
> 
> 
>  
> Hope its true Terry, but not personally met anyone who got a retirement ex that way.
> 
> 
>  
> I hope it's true as well mate,
> ...


A tip, Ter....
You might try another office besides Chang Wattana first.

----------


## Pragmatic

Just to stick my nose in a little. I've only ever heard that it's Americans that need to swear they have the money, rather than prove it. Good luck Terry I hope I'm wrong.

----------


## terry57

^

Well it was thrashed out with Todd Daniels who is the Visa Guru on this forum and he assured us that Australian and Americans only can do this.

He also added that he has personally assisted people through the process and regularly accompanies punters through Chang Wattana.  

Dude works in the game.  

Oh well, I'll soon find out EH. 

If it goes tits up I'll just transfer 800,000 Bht into Thailand and lose 3 K in interest I could of earned in interest back home.  :Confused:

----------


## terry57

> A tip, Ter....
> You might try another office besides Chang Wattana first.



Jeff,

I will go to Chang Wattana,   they know their shit there, no pissing around with some tosser who is double guessing the rules.

In other words I'm dealing with the Bucket and not the shit inside it.

----------


## thaimeme

> Just to stick my nose in a little. I've only ever heard that it's Americans that need to swear they have the money, rather than prove it. Good luck Terry I hope I'm wrong.


This is correct. 
Americans are not required to provide documented proof.

Your good word is suitable and quite adequate.

----------


## charleyboy

> I think that there is a few days grace.



Not at Hua Hin.

----------


## OhOh

A letter from the UK embassy in Bangkok I received actually had a statement confirming that they Embassy does not guarantee anything on the signed and sealed document. Which of course, when translated into Thai, is copied over.

----------


## charleyboy

^ Why would you translate the letter into Thai?

I've been using the 'letter' for years and never asked for a translation.

----------


## Pragmatic

> I've been using the 'letter' for years and never asked for a translation.


May be cuz you use the Hua Hin office and OhOh uses another? Different office, different interpretation of the rules?

----------


## toddaniels

Question to "terry57" did you already get your single entry 90 day Non-O back in Oz and are now going for your yearly extension of stay at Chaengwattana? 

It's not just Americanz and Auzziez who can use the embassy letter. ANY nationality can show a letter from their embassy stating they meet the financial requirements and use that to secure a yearly extension of stay.

The problem is different country's embassies have different criteria about what you need to show (or don't need to show) to get the financial proof letter. Some embassy's require the applicant to show proof, pension statements of the number they put on the letter. The US an the Oz embassies do not require this. 

Don't forget, IF you're applying for a single entry Non-O visa out at Chaengwattana and are using the "embassy letter", they're gonna wanna see proof that it's real. There is no way around this at all.  They'll want to see bank statements of deposit, social security statements, retirement funds, etc. 

As I've said over and over, in Bangkok the only time they don't require proof that the embassy letter is backed up by anything is when you're applying for a yearly extension of stay; which you can only do AFTER you have a single entry Non-O visa in your passport.

Good luck, "terry57", if you want someone to "shepherd" you thru the process (for nothing) just to show the naysayers that it really works send me a P/M..  I've gotta go to Chaengwattana a couple times this week already, one more time ain't gonna kill me. Plus it'd let you get your paperwork 100% right BEFORE you sit down at someone's desk and end up runnin' down stairs for more copies..  

Just an FYI; there are now THREE forms they have you sign after they give you the yearly extension of stay. None of them can be downloaded, (but I think I posted images of them somewhere already) yet all of them need to be filled out and signed.

Good Luck really. . .

----------


## toddaniels

Oh, just one more FYI; out at Chaengwattana it is a ZOO on Mondays & Fridays.. 

That's when you have all the people are showing up from last weekend and before the next weekend. 

Tue-Wed-Thur aren't all that bad though. 

Unless I really hafta go out there I won't go on Mon or Fri..

----------


## terry57

^
Mate I have read every post you have done regards getting the Retirement Visa.

As I have posted I've been to the Australian Embassy to confirm what you have told us regards Australians getting a Stat Dec from the Embassy regards funding.

They confirmed what you have said so I will do exactly what you have told me and then post up a thread telling all about my success.  

I'm off to Perth September 17 and will return to Thailand with a new single entry 90 day non" O " type Visa.  I'll then complete the process 60 day later at Chang Wattana. 

Regards your offer of help I may take you up on that.

Thanks very much. 

Regards bringing in the 800 k.  I can afford it, absolutely no problems there but last year I made 11.2 % on my investments. 

That's  89,600 Bht tax free. 

Why would ya park 800 K in a shitty Thai account when one don't need too. ???

Some guys are dumb arses Eh. 

Thanks for all your posts, you have saved me quite a bit of money. TA.

----------


## terp80

This may be a bit different, but what about my (American) *multiple-entry* Non-Immigrant O-A visa issued on September 10, *2013*. It says "Enter before September 9, *2014*." It's my understanding that I will be good for one year after I (re)enter before September 9. I plan to go up to Mae Sai, leave and re-enter the same day. The people at Immigration in CM said OK, Mae Sai Immigration should just stamp me back in, but there was alot of "discussion" before that conclusion was reached. Any thoughts before I head up there? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## toddaniels

"terp80"
The Non-Immigrant Type-OA visa is indeed a whore from a different go-go bar, errr I mean a horse of a different color.

That visa CAN'T be had anywhere in Asia and usually hasta be gotten where ever it is you're from BEFORE you wash up here. It's the one which requires the police background check, the hospital physical etc.  

If you bought the multi-entry version, it allows the holder an unlimited number of entries into thailand for a year and every time you enter right up until the day BEFORE the date stamped which says "enter before" you'll get stamped back into the country for a full year's "permission to stay until" stamp.

Most Immigrations offices are clueless about this (hence the discussion they had when you showed up with it), because so few foreigners actually jump thru the hoops in their country to secure this type of visa.

So here's how it works. Exit the country at least the day before the "enter before" date, re-enter and you'll be stamped in for another calendar year, end of story.

However here's the catch to that visa. While it does indeed give you another calendar year as far as a "permission to stay until" stamp, the "multi-entry" part of the visa expires on the "enter before date" (in your case Sept 9th 2014).  This means, IF you run-4-the-border, get another year's permission to stay but are gonna exit the country again during the year, AFTER the visa itself expired you have to buy a re-entry permit (1000baht single re-entry or 3800baht multiple re-entry) at immigrations. If you don't your permission of stay is done when you exit the country. The new re-entry permit you buy will be good for as long as your permission to stay until stamp is (or about a year). ..    

Hope that made sense....

----------


## Seekingasylum

That fund is surely a miracle machine for you, Terry.

I see the furore over the LM Investment Management funds operated by Aussie Peter Drake is still blazing away. Many in Asia have been burned rotten by his scams but it could only have happened in Oz where the regulatory authorities are as weak as a Digger's resolve in a whore house.

12 % in a difficult climate for everyone else in the world is truly remarkable.

----------


## jamescollister

Will keep my fingers crossed Terry, if it works will have a crack at it next year. Jim

----------


## terp80

> However here's the catch to that visa. While it does indeed give you another calendar year as far as a "permission to stay until" stamp, the "multi-entry" part of the visa expires on the "enter before date" (in your case Sept 9th 2014). This means, IF you run-4-the-border, get another year's permission to stay but are gonna exit the country again during the year, AFTER the visa itself expired you have to buy a re-entry permit (1000baht single re-entry or 3800baht multiple re-entry) at immigrations. If you don't your permission of stay is done when you exit the country. The new re-entry permit you buy will be good for as long as your permission to stay until stamp is (or about a year). ..


Thanks Todd. I do plan to go back to the US in November and return to LOS around New Year's. Can I come back and pay upon re-entry? Or do I need another visa from the Thai Embassy in DC (where I live[d])? I plan to go back to US again in the Spring. Thanks again!

----------


## Phuketrichard

> Originally Posted by Pragmatic
> 
> 
> Just to stick my nose in a little. I've only ever heard that it's Americans that need to swear they have the money, rather than prove it. Good luck Terry I hope I'm wrong.
> 
> 
> This is correct. 
> Americans are not required to provide documented proof.
> 
> Your good word is suitable and quite adequate.


The ONLY time u would not need a bank letter is if ur using the us notarized letter method ( no idea about Aust) that states ur receiving +66,000 baht/month . make sure its a bit more for currency fluctuation. 

Note in PHUKET they *will not* accept the us notarized letter alone an u need something to back it up whenu apply for your exteniosn  , ( letter from your US bank, ss payment etc)

The notarized us letter is only stating that they saw you sign the paper ( Thai immigration knows this) , not what your signing is true, BUT since lying when swearing is an offense.....

If ur using 800,000 in the bank  method, you *MUST* have the official letter from your thai  bank ( SCB charges me 200 baht for this)  no more than 1 day old. plus copies of EVERY page of your bank book.

YOU can do the combo method ( how i keep my extension) show an certain amount of income an the rest to make up the 800,000  note this route the money does NOT need to be seasoned.

Example
SS income  $1,200/month 38,400 baht/month using the us notarized letter  ( 460,000/year)  800,000- 460,000=   340,000 i must show in the bank ( using the bank letter ) for at least 1 day plus a letter backing up my claim of the income

----------


## toddaniels

"terp80" - Once you run-4-the-border and get the new permission to stay until stamp (which will probably be dated 364 days out from the day you border run, so sometime around the beginning of Sept 2015), you'll have to get a re-entry permit BEFORE you leave thailand again OR your permission to stay is canceled when you leave.   

If, as you say, you're going to the US in Nov and then again in the spring of 2015, right after you do your border run next month why don't you just go to Thai Immigrations in Chiang Mai and buy a multiple re-entry permit (3800baht)?  

When you buy a re-entry permit it will be valid as long as your permission to stay stamp is. That way, you'll always be stamped back into the country until at least Sept 2015, no matter how many times you leave and come back during the year.

----------


## OhOh

> ^ Why would you translate the letter into Thai?  I've been using the 'letter' for years and never asked for a translation.


"Once upon a time" I wanted the real marriage certificate. We went to the local office where marriage certificates were issued and asked what was needed.

We obtained all the info requested and had them translated. The Bangkok Ministry took them and issued their official certificate, which had been requested. I returned  to the local office went through the "examination" by the officer, who appeared to be satisfied and was sent upstairs to meet his boss who grilled us both, gave us both his blessing and it all looked good.

Upon returning downstairs to the "Officer" for the issuance of the certificate, and went to get the book of marriage certificates and was in the process of completing our certificate. He then announced that although the embassy letter asked for details of previous marriages. This of course was shown and noted in the "embassy" letter and on the Thai ministry letter. He wanted a Thai translation of the original Decree Nisi which of course I didn't have. Somewhat frustrated we walked away and went for something to eat!

Does anyone know if their is a time limit for these Embassy letters, Ministry letters or translations? Maybe I will try again, with the requested translation. Of course I will probably be seen by a different officer who will find something else is needed.




> Different office, different interpretation of the rules?


Tell me about it! But TIT :Smile:

----------


## terry57

> Will keep my fingers crossed Terry, if it works will have a crack at it next year. Jim



This is quite complicated until one actually takes on board what the rules are.

Many people fuk it up including myself until Todd clarified it.  Its not fuking hard, just read the friggin rules.  

If one obtains the, " single entry, Non " O " type  Visa biased on retirement within Thailand one must show 800 K in a Thai bank or 65000 per month in a pension fund in their bank book. 

If one obtains the Single entry Non O type visa based on retirement in their home country one does not need to have the 800 K in a Thai bank. 

If a person is an Australia or an American citizen they can then go to their embassy and sign a Stat Dec stating they have the required amount in their bank account.

If you are not an Australian or a yank and will be applying for a Retirement visa you must show the money in a Thai bank account. 

Its not that fooking hard, just read the posts EH. 

In plain English,  if you are not an Australian or a Yank you must have the 800K in a Thai bank to get the retirement Visa.

----------


## charleyboy

Mr Fireman...How fookin' long have you been visiting these shores?

You're a coont, innit!

Pikey Dave has more brains. :rofl:

----------


## terry57

^

Only 27 years.    :spam2:    Not that long Eh.  :Smile:

----------


## thaimeme

Rather [more than] obsessed with this Thai resident/long-term visa thing, aren't ya Tel?

----------


## terry57

^

Actually,  I'm quite glad you raised that point Jeff.  

The amount of punters who do not know how the rules affect Australian and USA citizens regards the 800 K are huge. 

So many punters are under the option they must show the 800 K in the bank. 

Read through the threads regards this point and you won't post up the above shit like you have.

----------


## jamescollister

Best of luck Terry, keep us posted on how you go.
Laws are one thing, but how they are interpreted are another.
As you know, have 2 kids and entitled to a child support extension of stay, 2 years ago, no problem. today no chance. Jim

----------


## terry57

^

The thing is Jim,

If you apply at a place outside Chang Wattana Bangkok the Immigration officials some times make up their own rules.  We know this as a fact.

Hence Jeff posting up his interpretation of how thing are but in reality they are not. 

If you need to get things sorted properly you are best to come to Bangkok and get it sorted 100 %.

If you rely on upcountry Immigration and don't get a suitable outcome it can be expected.

Chang Wattana work by the current rules.

----------


## terry57

Further more Jim,

If it is that Important to you consider hiring a professional to accompany you to Chang Wattana.

It is well worth it to get your desired outcome. 

Up to you.

----------


## lom

> I will be very pissed off if I get turned around at Chang Wattana I can tell you.


There's no reason for getting pissed, just take it as a man. You have after all
gambled on a loophole which even your embassy acknowledge as it being one when saying that they don't guarantee that the Stat Dec will be accepted.




> It can be a tad confusing until it sinks in that only American and Australian citizens can do it this way.  Don't ask me why.


There will come a time when this loophole gets closed and not only for Aussies and Yanks but also for people from countries whose embassy checked that the stated amount existed. That's how it has worked in the past, the cheaters and abusers destroys it for the honest ones.

Now for your loss Terry, you are not really good at maths.
You already have 500K here so would only need to transfer 300K and it is on that amount you should calculate your loss. 30-35K baht it is on one of the golden years but more likely 20K baht in average and less than that on some years. Big fokking deal you girlie blouse crybaby :Smile:

----------


## toddaniels

The only part where "terry57" was wrong about is the fact that according to the Thai Immigration regulations, ANYONE of any nationality can go the "embassy letter" route to show adequate monthly funds (40K marriage/65K retirement) to secure a yearly extension of stay at Thai Immigrations. 

It's just that some embassies don't issue them, some require proof you actually have receive the amount of money you put on the letter, some embassy's even write the letter FOR you after you submit the proof to them. It takes a call to your embassy to find out if they issue the letter or not.

There is also the ability to go the "combo route" this is where some of the money is banked in thailand and some is on the income letter from your embassy. As long as the total meets the financial requirements that's fine.  Now really there is nothing written in the rules about seasoning the money in a thai account (not for even a day), but some immigration offices want it seasoned. Again, their interpretation of a rule which doesn't even exist! 

It's like "Phuketrichard" saying that Phuket Immigrations wants proof of funds to back up the embassy letter for yearly extensions of stay, but here in Bangkok they don't.  Also in Bangkok, they don't care if the letter from your thai bank verifying funds is a week old (although with all the banks in the basement willing to do the letter for you while you wait, it's hard not to have a "fresh" letter). Chaengwattana only cares that you update the balance of your account in your bank book on the day you apply for the extension and the total isn't LESS than the bank letter. 

I had a Canuck kicked back trying to get an income affidavit letter from the Canadian Embassy here in Bangkok.  He holds a green card for the US, lives and banks there. Even with proof of the monthly deposits the Canadian Embassy wouldn't issue the letter for him. They told him to go to the US Embassy, but because he ain't American they wouldn't do it either. He finally had to go the banked money route.  

This creative license that different offices take in the interpretation of the rules as they're written is one of the reasons I stopped doing field trips up country to shepherd people thru the process. I ONLY fool with Bangkok.


FWIW: here's a pic of the letter you fill out at the American Citizens Services office at the US Embassy in Bangkok.

Note the word "affirm" = state as a fact. . .


"lom" it is most definitely NOT a loophole, no matter how you wanna  look at it. It's what Thai Immigrations rules state, now if some  countries have different criteria for issuing the letter, that's on  those countries.  You're barking up the wrong tree thinking the cheaters  and abusers destroy it for the honest ones. What ever that means....  Following the letter of the rules as they're made up and written down by  the thaiz is hardly circumventing the system. It is after all their  system..

----------


## jamescollister

> ^
> 
> The thing is Jim,
> 
> If you apply at a place outside Chang Wattana Bangkok the Immigration officials some times make up their own rules.  We know this as a fact.
> 
> Hence Jeff posting up his interpretation of how thing are but in reality they are not. 
> 
> If you need to get things sorted properly you are best to come to Bangkok and get it sorted 100 %.
> ...


Under the impression that I need to apply where I live, can't go office shopping, TD may know the rules.
If I can, will go to where the old immigration chief was transferred to and get a child support. Jim

----------


## Pragmatic

> It's what Thai Immigrations rules state,


Same could be said for the extention that used to exist in 2007 which was 'Support of Thai child' whereby no money had to be shown on the basis that as per the Thai way a child can support an adult. 
I obtained this extention as a matter of princable and quoted the rules til I was blue in the face, no money needed to be shown. In the end the sum became negotiable and they settled at seeing 200,000 in the bank, as I recall. 2008 this extention was non obtainable.

----------


## toddaniels

"jamescollister" is correct, he can't just pick and choose where he goes to garner yearly extensions of stay. 

Ever since they went to that Zone Immigrations dealy it locked people into going to the immigrations office which controls the zone where they live.

Before that people used to FLOCK to Jomtien in droves, even when Bangkokians had to go to the old Suan Plu office (which was a pretty soft touch back then). Jomtien is still the easiest immigrations office in the country to deal with as far as interpretation of the rules and what documents are required.  
Here's the map and the breakdown of the zones from a sign out at Chaengwattana, you gotta go where they tell you to go.

----------


## charleyboy

Lost on interpretation!

I can see were Lom is coming from.
The US and Aussies, not having to prove their income is wide open to abuse.
Some of the Immigrations are now wise to this, hence, having to prove the income.

I've been here quite a long time and seen some of the requirments change, in part, due to cheats!

Just look at the seasoning requirement. That was changed because people were swapping the money around...I borrowed off you for a day, day after someone else 'borrowed it.'

As lom implied, maybe one day, we'll all be jumping through hoops to verify our income to Immigration (Thai.)

----------


## Evilbaz

Phuketrichard - last "mix and match" extension I had done at Phuket (December 2013) the lady Captain who signs off everything sent me away (another border run) because the "Balance" had only been in KBank for two weeks!
I even, in exasperation, showed her a copy of the Royal Police Order in Thai related to "mix & match" but her reply was "Three months in bank - same as 800K deposit - I'm the Boss here" !

So, I'm about to "season" my estimated "balance +" next week for a December renewal of extension based on retirement.
(I get an OZ pension plus two from Canada - proof of funds required in Phuket to prove the Embassy/Consulate letter).
The Letter can be done locally in Phuket again - even though the new OZ Consul hasn't been officially approved.


And Terry - no need to get on your high horse about this - after many months you still haven't grasped all the "rules" nor appreciated the varying processes!
You also need to be Nostradamus on FX rates for 3+ months.

----------


## Phuketrichard

> Originally Posted by jamescollister
> 
> 
> 
> Will keep my fingers crossed Terry, if it works will have a crack at it next year. Jim
> 
> 
> 
> This is quite complicated until one actually takes on board what the rules are.
> ...


Terry; your better off not telling people anything;
this is way off;

You get a single entry non o visa outside Thailand for reason of retirement,  YOU do not need show money in any bank,  ONLY when you go d othe EXTENSION do u need show money in the bank

The us statement says u make $xxx /month NOT how much u have in your bank

If ur American or ANYONE you do not need 800,000 in the bank
that is ONE way to get the extension

you can also get one if u have an income of 66,000++baht/month
or a COMBINATION of the two

----------


## Phuketrichard

> Phuketrichard - last "mix and match" extension I had done at Phuket (December 2013) the lady Captain who signs off everything sent me away (another border run) because the "Balance" had only been in KBank for two weeks!
> I even, in exasperation, showed her a copy of the Royal Police Order in Thai related to "mix & match" but her reply was "Three months in bank - same as 800K deposit - I'm the Boss here" !
> 
> So, I'm about to "season" my estimated "balance +" next week for a December renewal of extension based on retirement.
> (I get an OZ pension plus two from Canada - proof of funds required in Phuket to prove the Embassy/Consulate letter).
> The Letter can be done locally in Phuket again - even though the new OZ Consul hasn't been officially approved.
> 
> 
> And Terry - no need to get on your high horse about this - after many months you still haven't grasped all the "rules" nor appreciated the varying processes!
> You also need to be Nostradamus on FX rates for 3+ months.


I just did mine in June and they didn't look at the bank letter at all ( in fact they didn't look at any of the letters including the us notarized one) only checked to see i had them and the money was only there 4 days.  But then they know me there as have been using phuket immigration for ever it seems  :-)

----------


## terry57

^ ^

I agree entirely with you, I am indeed no expert in obtaining and extending the Retirement Visa.

Thought I had it all sorted but apparently not.  I'm not the only one though. 

You must admit , there are a lot of confused people out there regards this issue,  certainly not crystal clear.

Anyway, I'm going to employ Toddaniels to assist me in getting my Retirement Visa.

I'm not going to take any chances of fuking it up.

----------


## terry57

> The only part where "terry57" was wrong about is the fact that according to the Thai Immigration regulations, ANYONE of any nationality can go the "embassy letter" route to show adequate monthly funds (40K marriage/65K retirement) to secure a yearly extension of stay at Thai Immigrations.


I'm getting close to being correct then.

I was not commenting on the Extension of stay but only on getting a Retirement Visa.  

So I reckon I'm full bottle on this gig now.  

 Australians and Americans never need to show money in the bank either to gain an Retirement Visa or to gain an Extension of stay based on retirement.  

Other nationalities can have a crack getting a Stat Dec from their Embassy but more than likely will need to show proof of Income. 

A Stat Dec from our embassy will do the job without needing to show proof of income.       Brilliant. 

Thanks for all your info.

----------


## Seekingasylum

That's not what I know or have heard.

Been with several Aussies who have waited with me clutching their BKK bank books.

----------


## charleyboy

^^ :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## toddaniels

"thegent"; The fact that you have seen Aussiez waiting w/you clutching their BKK bank books doesn't mean that the Stat Dec form from the Oz Embassy can't be used as proof to show income. It only means that they might not have known about it, are applying in a zone where proof of the amount put on it is required or plain and simple didn't go that route.

I'd have to say, of the many, many, MANY people I've shepherded thru the process; hands down the banked money is the most popular method of meeting the financial requirements both for retirement an marriage extensions.     

"Evilbaz" I'm not sayin' it didn't happen to you; only that unless you already held some visa from outside the country, another border bounce getting you 30 days wouldn't have seasoned the money long enough (unless you're one of those nationalities who gets more than 30 days on a border bounce). 

You mentioned the money had been in the bank only 2 weeks and 30 days more wouldn't hit the required seasoning times. Extensions of stay based on marriage to a thai require 2 months seasoning all the time, extensions of stay based on retirement requires a 2 month seasoning for the first year, and 90 days seasoning from then on for each year after that..  

The attitude exhibited by the immigrations officer in the story "Evilbaz" relates is the exact reason I don't do field trips anymore. I woulda called Bangkok Immigrations on that one for sure, while I was sitting there.  

Don't get me wrong, I don't EVER try to circumvent the rules as they're written but after 5+ years fooling with visas for people here I do have a reasonable expectation that immigrations at least in Bangkok follows them pretty close. 

I can't even count the numbers of foreigners I've declined to accompany to immigrations because they didn't meet all the requirements. I can say almost everyone I talk to about their extension has the wrong information or starts their statements with "my thai g/f said",  "I heard from someone", or "a friend of a friend said". 

The reason I share the information I know on forums is not because I'm a good person (because in reality I'm pretty much an asshole). I share information because, even though I'm just a dumb hillbilly from Ohio, if I can figure out how to give immigrations the documentation they want; anyone who really tries can too. I'm not pretending to saying I know everything visa-wise, not by a long shot. I'm only saying I know what works and has worked for me at Bangkok Immigrations time and again. It might or might not work for you, your mileage may vary..  

Also I've never greased the wheels out at immigrations, not once. It really rankles me that people will pay more just to get someone to do the job they're already being paid to do. I used to tell the immigrations officers I was a ผู้ช่วย (helper) but now I say I'm a ผู้เชียร์ (cheering section). I even have a stick on name tag dealy made up with มิสเตอร์ ท้อด (Mister Tod) and it has ผู้ช่วย (helper) crossed out with ผู้เชียร์ (cheering section) written under it.  I'm most definitely NOT a visa agent, which is why I call what I do "shepherding" when I post.

----------


## Phuketrichard

> ^ ^
> 
> I agree entirely with you, I am indeed no expert in obtaining and extending the Retirement Visa.
> 
> Thought I had it all sorted but apparently not.  I'm not the only one though. 
> 
> You must admit , there are a lot of confused people out there regards this issue,  certainly not crystal clear.
> 
> Anyway, I'm going to employ Toddaniels to assist me in getting my Retirement Visa.
> ...


wasting your money, its so fucking simple 

NOTE  your getting a non imm type O visa for reason of retirement ( outsider Thailand) 
than your APPLYING for  1 year EXTENSION> ( inside Thailand)

its words, i know but they make a dif,  

also make sure u get at least 1 re enrty permit at the same time ( 1,000 baht ) or multiple ( 3,800) if u plan on leaving more than 4 times in a year

PLEASE STOP SAYING THIS!!!!!!!  its not correct!!!!!!!



> Australians and Americans never need to show money in the bank either to  gain an Retirement Visa or to gain an Extension of stay based on  retirement.

----------


## Phuketrichard

> "thegent"; The fact that you have seen Aussiez waiting w/you clutching their BKK  bank books doesn't mean that the Stat Dec form from the Oz Embassy  can't be used as proof to show income. It only means that they might not  have known about it, are applying in a zone where proof of the amount  put on it is required or plain and simple didn't go that route.


The letter IS ONLY NEEDED if your using your outside Thailand income to get your extension. ( or using the combo method)  I know lots of people that for 10++ years have NEVER had to pay $60 to get the US letter.  Otherwise your thai bank book is required as well as the letter form te Thai bank.

TO me ur making it more confusing to everyone. The us letter as u have shown does NOT SAY how much you have in the bank.  ONLY what your MONTHLY income is,  The bank book shows what you have.

I don't know about the oz letter, perhaps u can post that one for us

----------


## terry57

> PLEASE STOP SAYING THIS!!!!!!!  its not correct!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Australians and Americans never need to show money in the bank either to  gain an Retirement Visa or to gain an Extension of stay based on  retirement.



It is correct if one gets his Non O type 90 day single entry visa based on retirement outside of Thailand.

If the Visa is obtained inside Thailand one must show the funds seasoned in the Bank.

Having trouble understanding this bit aren't you.?

----------


## toddaniels

Now now, "Phuketrichard" we all can't be as dialed into the visa rules as you are!!!

I think "terry57" has done remarkably well tryin' to understand the inz-n-outz of a screwy system which works different at almost every immigrations office in this country!

Weighing in on what's what in Phuket, provides very little "bang-4-the-baht" in terms of terry57's plan of using Chaengwattana because Bangkok AIN'T Phuket. I mean what's the point, other than being anecdotally interesting that the Phuket immigrations officers are one way pricks about stuff?

Christ I'd be dollars to durian, right now terry57 could use a Pattaya hotel address as proof of residence in that province, show up at Jomtien Immigrations with two stat decs and get not only a 90 day Non-O stamped into his passport BUT also get his yearly extension of stay based on retirement at the exact same time, which would give him a permission to stay of 15 months! There's no office in the country doin' this as a single step anymore that I know of except Jomtien!

I will agree with you about the fact he needs to stop saying "Australians and Americans never need to show money in the bank either to gain an Retirement Visa or to gain an Extension of stay based on retirement." I actually thought after repeated chiding we'd got him on track about that, but from looking at his last post, alas we have not.

Be that as it many, in the bigger picture it doesn't matter because he is a Aussie and he CAN use a stat dec. Both to secure a single entry 90 day Non-O inside the country (with proof to back up the stat dec document) if he wanted to go that route and to secure a yearly extension of stay (with no proof needed in Bangkok).

----------


## Seekingasylum

I dunno, I think maybe Terry needs to consider this a bit more. 

 :Smile:

----------


## terry57

^

I'm doing OK though. I am only keep fuking up one aspect of this gig.    :Smile:

----------


## jamescollister

Terry, you were a fireman, state government, WA different than Vic. fireman get government guaranteed pensions. Letter from the fund showing your pension, all the other problems go away. Jim

----------


## toddaniels

Just called the Oz Embassy here, because I didn't wanna waste a trip down there just to pick up the stat dec form. 

They were nice enough to email it to me! 

Christ I can hardly get the US Embassy to answer the phone on some days,  yet the girl at the Oz embassy asked me if I wanted her to email it to me!

Anyway, here's a pic of it. 


jamescollister is correct, all terry57 would need is a year end statement showing the monthly pay outs and it'd serve as proof in the eyez of the thaiz

----------


## Seekingasylum

But that was never in any doubt.

I thought the issue under debate was that irrespective of nationality anyone going down the lump sum route intending to obtain a retirement extension has to produce evidence of 800k in a Thai bank account, either seasoned for 2 months or 3 depending on whether it is the first application.

Or have I missed something?

----------


## toddaniels

"thegent" you are abso-tively posi-lutely 100% correct!

Anyone going the "banked money" route to secure a yearly extension of stay based on retirement has to show 800K in a thai bank account in their name only for the required seasoning period. Which you also correctly pointed out is; 60 day for the first year and 3 months for subsequent years. 

One last time, here's the translation provided by Siam Legal of the newest Police Order 327/2557 which takes effect this Friday the 29th.



> 2.22 In the case of retirement: Each permission shall be granted for no more than one year.
> (1) Must have been granted a nonimmigrant visa (NONIM).
> (2) Must be 50 years of age or over.
> (3) Must have evidence of having income of no less than Baht 65,000 per month: OR
> (4) On the filing date, the applicant must have funds deposited in a bank in Thailand of no less than Baht 800,000 for the past three months. For the first year only, the applicant must have proof of a deposit account in which said amount of funds has been maintained for no less than 60 days prior to the filing date:
> OR
> (5) Must have an annual earning and fluids deposited with a bank totaling no less than Baht 800,0000 as of the filing date.


Now honestly for #5 I have no idea what "fluids" they require or which bank teller I should deposit those fluids in, err with. :Smile:   Now in reading the thai I see that #5 is the "combination method" where you use banked money and a statement of income from abroad.

Still you're right on the mark there 'thegent'

----------


## toddaniels

Just in case you read somewhere where someone says you can't get a Non-O visa inside the country, here's a pic of a 90 day Non-Immigrant Type-O visa an acquaintance got at the end of last year.   Note how it says Immigrations Bureau Thailand, that'd be the clue in that it was had INSIDE the country.

 
Here's the new 90 day permission to stay stamp he got with it. Where it says NON "O" then has thai ใช่ชีวิตบั้นปลาย that translates as "live out the end of your life" which is the real "category" of the visa we all call retirement.

 
We then went out and got him the yearly extension of stay after that.

----------


## terry57

> The only part where "terry57" was wrong about is the fact that according to the Thai Immigration regulations, ANYONE of any nationality can go the "embassy letter" route to show adequate monthly funds (40K marriage/65K retirement) to secure a yearly extension of stay at Thai Immigrations. 
> 
> It's just that some embassies don't issue them, some require proof you actually have receive the amount of money you put on the letter, some embassy's even write the letter FOR you after you submit the proof to them. It takes a call to your embassy to find out if they issue the letter or not.



So what it boils down to is that if one is an Australian or American the Proof of income letter will suffice as long as one has gains the 90 day single entry Non O visa based on retirement outside of Thailand.

When going for the extension the letter is good for the Aus and USA people. 

That's how I'm reading it and have for a while now.

----------


## terry57

> I will agree with you about the fact he needs to stop saying "Australians and Americans never need to show money in the bank either to gain an Retirement Visa or to gain an Extension of stay based on retirement."
> 
> Be that as it many, in the bigger picture it doesn't matter because he is a Aussie and he CAN use a stat dec. Both to secure a single entry 90 day Non-O inside the country (with proof to back up the stat dec document) if he wanted to go that route and to secure a yearly extension of stay (with no proof needed in Bangkok).



That's what I have been saying But something has been getting lost in translation.

Get the Non O outside Thailand and no need for me to show money in the Bank but get the Non O inside Thailand and i must show money in the bank.

----------


## charleyboy

I wish Gravey Dave would explain this to the thick coont!

----------


## terry57

> Terry, you were a fireman, state government, WA different than Vic. fireman get government guaranteed pensions. Letter from the fund showing your pension, all the other problems go away. Jim



Jim, I ain't got no problem.

I can put the 800 K in my Thai bank in a heart beat but will not do it if I do not need to simply because I am making good money in Interest on the 800 K at home.

Further more I do not draw a pension, no need to, I just pull money when I need it.
I can set up a set amount monthly pension but simply have no need to. 

And further more, many Australians in Thailand live on their pension Funds and rely on them making money to get their play money.

I'll bet good money that many Australians have placed their 800 K in a Thai bank so they can get their Retirement visa when they did not need to.

Many are ignorant to the fact that they do not need to do this if they Obtained their Non O type 90 day single entry Visa biased on Retirement outside of the Country.

Friggin nuts to have 800 K sitting in Thailand if no need to, either that or one don't give a toss simply because one has a shit load of money.

----------


## terry57

> I wish Gravey Dave would explain this to the thick coont!




Don't talk about phuketrichard like that.   He did not mean to fuk it all up.   :Confused:

----------


## thaimeme

> I wish Gravey Dave would explain this to the thick coont!


..or just get on with the simple process and the expected thread to accompany.

Worse than any Lakorn Thai.

----------


## terry57

> jamescollister is correct, all terry57 would need is a year end statement showing the monthly pay outs and it'd serve as proof in the eyez of the thaiz




But I don't need to show proof of income because I'm going to get my Non O back in Perth.  Right. 

I'm just going to fill that Stat Dec out declaring I'm flush with cash and meet the Requirements of Income.  

Chaeng Wattana will take that as proof of income. Yes

----------


## terry57

> I thought the issue under debate was that irrespective of nationality anyone going down the lump sum route intending to obtain a retirement extension has to produce evidence of 800k in a Thai bank account, either seasoned for 2 months or 3 depending on whether it is the first application.



Easy to understand that.

But in the case where the Aus or American punter has obtained a Retirement Visa by declaring the Stat Dec and not going the lump sum route the stat dec will siffice for the extension.   Yes

----------


## jamescollister

Sorry Terry don't follow, fireman, cops, and until Jeff Kennet brought in private prisons, everyone was on a years served, pension schemes. 
You only need a letter from the fireman's pension scheme, job done.
Jim

----------


## terry57

^

Jim, I don't need shit mate,

 I'm filling out the Stat Dec declaring I'm cashed up.

Forget about my pension fund, means fok all regards what I'm going to do.

----------


## charleyboy

> or just get on with the simple process and the expected thread to accompany.
> 
> Worse than any Lakorn Thai.



Probably pictures too!

----------


## thaimeme

> ^
> 
> Jim, I don't need shit mate,
> 
> I'm filling out the Stat Dec declaring I'm cashed up.
> 
> Forget about my pension fund, means fok all regards what I'm going to do.


So...when should we expect this magical event to occur, Tel???????????????????

....and don't forget to post every step with pics of documentation, visa stamps, assorted imm officers, your transport of the day, lavatory, etc.

----------


## Iceman123

Stop press:

Terry has now changed his mind and is going for the marriage visa instead.
Tod has told him that the Katoey he is co- habiting with qualifies as a wife.
All that is required is a letter from Aus embassy and a photo of the lovers together with Terry handing the Katoey some folding stuff.

Should make a good photo thread.

 :Smile:

----------


## terry57

I will come back from Perth with my nice clean 90 Day single Entry Visa, type Non " O ", based on Retirement.

60 days later I will go to the Aussy Embassy in Bangkok and fill in the Stat Dec declaring I meet the financial requirements for a Retirement Visa. 

The embassy will sign it and I will sling them 600 Baht.

Next day I will front up at Chaeng Wattana with the Stat Dec and begin the process for the Retirement Visa.

At the same time I will get a Multi entry Permit so I can continue to indulge my passion for traveling .

At no time will I show a letter declaring 800 K seasoned in my bank and at no time will I be asked to show 65 k monthly pension or a combination of both.

The Stat Dec will trump these requirements simply because I gained the Non " O " in Perth and I am an Australian citizen. 

Being an Australian citizen means my Embassy does not need to see physical proof I actually have the money available. 

Watch this space.   :Smile: 

New thread coming soon.

----------


## terry57

> So...when should we expect this magical event to occur, Tel???????????????????
> 
> ....and don't forget to post every step with pics of documentation, visa stamps, assorted imm officers, your transport of the day, lavatory, etc.



Jeff my skeptical friend,

The 60 days will be up 31 December so I will be fronting up first week in January. 

I will photograph every step of the process, even the shitter and the authorizing Immigration officers arsehole .

Be a good thread that one, especially for Butters.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## terry57

What do you reckon Jeff,

Want to put some money on this. 

I say I will walk out of Chaeng Wattana with a nice Retirement Visa without producing a Bank letter declaring I have the 800 K in their bank.

Lets go Jeff.  :Smile: 

Anyone else in for a crack ?

Phuketrichard maybe.   :spam2:

----------


## thaimeme

Too much thought and angst towards a simple process that everyone has been doing forever....in one form or another.

Get over yourself, Tel....

----------


## Topper

> Get over yourself, Tel....


Says the quintessential "I'm so tuned into Thailand" boring ass....do us a favor and post another picture....

----------


## terry57

> Too much thought and angst towards a simple process that everyone has been doing forever....in one form or another.



Not quite true that Jeff,

Everyone knows about the banked money route { 800 k in the bank } but many are not aware of the Stat Dec route available to a US citizen or Australian citizen if they obtain the Non " O " outside of Thailand. 

This is whole point of my posts and its taken a while to get it dialed in thanks to Toddaniels.  

I had never heard of this up until 4 weeks ago. 

So where is your money Jeff ?    :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Phuketrichard

> What do you reckon Jeff,
> 
> Want to put some money on this. 
> 
> I say I will walk out of Chaeng Wattana with a nice Retirement Visa without producing a Bank letter declaring I have the 800 K in their bank.
> 
> Lets go Jeff. 
> 
> Anyone else in for a crack ?
> ...



Get it right, you will NOT get a retirement VISA at Chaeng Wattana
you will most likely get a 1 year EXTENSION based on Retirement. 
Better learn the words

They might ask how you get your money so its always nice to have thai bank book with something in it

PLEASE we dont need photos

Anyone that ever did some research anywhere about the 1 year extensions would have known there are 
THREE ways to get it.

Letter is one an *its for anyone* not just those form the states or OZ.

----------


## terry57

> Get it right, you will NOT get a retirement VISA at Chaeng Wattana
> you will most likely get a 1 year EXTENSION based on Retirement. 
> 
> They might ask how you get your money so its always nice to have thai bank book with something in it.  
> 
> Letter is one an *its for anyone* not just those form the states or OZ.



Mate, The more you post on this subject the more you show yourself up as not knowing exactly what goes on.  Better for you to just STFU. 

Firstly,  you are correct,  I will get a one year extension based on Retirement, not a retirement Visa.   My bad wording. 

Secondly, they will not ask me for a bank book,  I will have the stat Dec.

If I did not have the Stat Dec I would have a letter from my Bank declaring my funds. 

This is what they need, not a Bank book.  

Yes, anyone can use the Letter from their Embassy but If they are not Australian or American they will more than likely need to show proof of funds to their Embassy. 

I will not need to do this.

Get your shit sorted and learn to read the posts properly before mouthing off.

----------


## lom

> If I did not have the Stat Dec I would have a letter from my Bank declaring my funds.


Together with your bank book..
The bank letter only confirms the current balance and does not tell anything about how long time the money has been there.
So, bank book in order for Immigration to be able to check the seasoning.




> Yes, anyone can use the Letter from their Embassy but If they are not Australian or American they will more than likely need to show proof of funds to their Embassy.


and that is why it is a loop hole for the citizens of those two countries.

----------


## OhOh

> that is why it is a loop hole


No loop hole, just something agreed between the 3 countries government and respected by the Thai Immigration department because its the Thai law.

You might want to investigate if this is reciprocated by the USA and Australian Immigration Departments.

----------


## Seekingasylum

So, Terry, you are going down the route of your Consulate letter confirming monthly income? Easiest way, cobber, especially if your consulate is the same as the septics who don't show anything but simply affirm whatever figure comes into their head. 

Typical the chickenheads haven't sussed it out yet.

----------


## Pragmatic

From Tod


> Some embassy's require the applicant to show proof, pension statements  of the number they put on the letter. The US an the Oz embassies do not  require this.





> septics who don't show anything but simply affirm whatever figure comes into their head.


 Who's right here? I've always understood that only Americans get the perk of not having to show money in the bank.




> The UK and Australian embassies are more likely to review income  sources. (Note: you will still have to show a "reasonable" amount in a  Thai bank account, probably at least 200,000 baht.)


 http://www.apply-thai-visa.com/thail...ment-visa.html

----------


## Pragmatic

> (Note: you will still have to show a "reasonable" amount in a   Thai bank account, probably at least 200,000 baht.)


 The same sum I had to show in 2006 to obtain a 'Support of a Thai Child' extention. Rules at the time stated NO money to be shown. But this is Thailand.

http://www.thaivisa.com/extensionsex...f-a-child.html

----------


## Phuketrichard

> Originally Posted by Phuketrichard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get it right, you will NOT get a retirement VISA at Chaeng Wattana
> you will most likely get a 1 year EXTENSION based on Retirement. 
> 
> They might ask how you get your money so its always nice to have thai bank book with something in it.  
> ...


OHHH veyyyyyyy :deadhorsebig: 

MY shit is much more together than yours as i have been here long enough to know what is true an correct while ur.....

As to the letter from the Thai bank, it also need be backed up by the bank book with copies of every page submitted. This is how they see if its been seasoned long enough an trust me they check!!

----------


## terry57

> From Tod
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some embassy's require the applicant to show proof, pension statements  of the number they put on the letter. The US an the Oz embassies do not  require this.
> 			
> 		
> 
> ...



The Gent has affirmed what toddaniels has said,

Its been said a thousand times over that only American and Australian citisens can obtain a Stat Dec from their Embassies declaring proof of income with out  showing the embassy they actually have the money.

It is not a loop hole as some have suggested, its Thai Immigration Law. 

Further more I have visited the Australian Embassy to confirm that they will issue me the Stat Dec without them needing physical proof I have the money.

They have reassured me they will do it.

Further more Toddaniels who works in the game has told us plenty of times that he has used this method many times assisting Australians and Americans to obtain the Retirement extension using only the Stat Declaration. No proof of income was needed.

Jesus,  If some of you guys do not believe information forwarded to you by a person who actually works in the game who do you believe.  ?

Surely not people posting on this thread who are not experts on Thai immigration such as my self, thegent, phuketrichard and others.  

I'm only trying to understand the differences in the system being guided by someone who does it for a living.  

I reconfirmed it by visiting the Australian Embassy which is only 10 minutes from my front door.

All good so far, Tods information has been credible and spot on.   

I'll do the picture thread and put this story to bed once and for all. 

People who are not aware that Australian and US citizens can go down the stat Dec route without needing to produce evidence of funds available seem to be in denial that this is a legitimate way of gaining the Retirement extention. 

I can well understand that.

If they have just transferred 800 K over to Thailand for no good reason except to supposedly meet Immigration Retirement rules and their money is dying in a Thai bank account producing pathetic interest they will not be happy campers.

----------


## terry57

> This is how they see if its been seasoned long enough an trust me they check!!



Mate, I would not trust anything you say. 

I believe someone who actually does this for a living, you are just another blow hard. 

Run along EH.   :spam2:

----------


## jamescollister

Got to remember, these letters are legal documents, making a false declaration carries jail time in your home country.
Also declaring income you don't have may get the tax mans interest.
Terry has the money, so he's OK, but if you don't, it could come back to bite you.

----------


## lom

> Its been said a thousand times over that only American and Australian citisens can obtain a Stat Dec from their Embassies declaring proof of income with out showing the embassy they actually have the money.


and you think this is written as an exception in the immigration law?
It works, either because immigration are not aware of how easily these two countries issues the Stat Dec without checking or because immigration has decided to let it pass.
There is no exception in the immigration low for any countries citizen regarding the requirement to actually have the required fund.
It is therefore a loophole that can be closed whenever they find it or whenever they want to close it.

That the Aussie embassy says they can not guarantee their Stat Dec will be accepted is just a confirmation of the above.

----------


## Phuketrichard

> Originally Posted by terry57
> 
> Its been said a thousand times over that only American and Australian citisens can obtain a Stat Dec from their Embassies declaring proof of income with out showing the embassy they actually have the money.
> 
> 
> and you think this is written as an exception in the immigration law?
> It works, either because immigration are not aware of how easily these two countries issues the Stat Dec without checking or because immigration has decided to let it pass.
> There is no exception in the immigration low for any countries citizen regarding the requirement to actually have the required fund.
> It is therefore a loophole that can be closed whenever they find it or whenever they want to close it.
> ...


Just for example;
Phuket realized it was a loop hole over a year ago an closed it,  No longer can you just give them the letter and we need to provide proof of the income we state on the us letter  ( I use the letter from SS) and i think there are others that require proof as well.

Note; the us Notarized letter does not certify that you have the income, ONLY that it is your signature on the statement.


Terry, 
just cause someone makes a living at holding peoples hands ( those that cant do something so simply on their own) )
does not mean they know it all OR about things at other immigration offices.

----------


## Pragmatic

> The Gent has affirmed what toddaniels has said


I don't think he did. 'Thegent' said "if".




> you are going down the route of your Consulate letter confirming monthly income? Easiest way, cobber, especially *if* your consulate is the same as the septics who don't show anything but simply affirm whatever figure comes into their head.

----------


## Pragmatic

I've just read 3 pages of this Proof Of Income - Thai visas, residency and work permits - Thailand Forum and I'm still non the wiser. On the day Terry it will be down to the toss of a coin. Good luck.

----------


## OhOh

Thanks, Terry and Todd for their getting to the root of this topic. Thanks everybody else for their "knowledge" and personal experience.

----------


## charleyboy

> but if you don't, it could come back to bite you.


Regarding marriage/retirement extensions, I've been doing them for over 12 years.

It's pretty much straightforeward ...

As Mr Collister has already said, be very careful what you declare. I know an American who can't meet the requiremnts, he used to go down the 'stat dec' road, that was until he found out that the immigration had 'cottoned on' to this LOOPHOLE!

It's that old chestnut again...It is dependant upon the issuing officer you happen to get.

Terry will be OK, he has the funds.

BTW. The Bisto Boy wouldn't have needed this much info, I'm sure!

----------


## terry57

> Terry will be OK, he has the funds.



I do indeed have the funds,

The issue for me is the Interest I am making on having my 800 K back in Australia making a nice wedge in Interest.  

I have 400 K banging around in my Two Thai bank accounts, this is my play money and pays my rent, no need to bring more money in making nothing in my Thai bank. 

When you look at the exception to the rule where AUD and US citizens can produce a Stat Dec without actually showing the funds available its quite silly. 

I could have fok all, yet I  front up to the Australian Embassy,  declare I'm flush with cash and walk out with a Stat Dec Ready to show Chaeng Wattana. 

According to Toddaniels who works in the game Thai Immigration will accept it no questions asked. 

This is exactly why I will Employ Toddaniels to gain my Retirement extension.

He speaks Thai, he writes Thai and he does this for a Business. I will say nothing at Chaeng Wattana, he will deal with it and I will pay him. 

I'll back this guy to know his game, his posts on all Retirement Visa issues have been Straight forward, clear, precise and not once has he altered his story. 

He also makes it perfectly clear that what he tells us is applicable to Chaeng Wattana in Bangkok only. 

The rules will differ at other Immigration Centers through out the country.  

I will apply for the Retirement Extension at Chaeng Wattana early January under the above criteria. 

Unless things change between now and January 2015 I expect to walk out of Chang Wattana with the Retirement extension whilst my money remains firmly in Perth making me some very nice interest.   

Worst case scenario is that they do not accept the letter from the Embassy and I'm sent packing.

This is no problem at all simply because I will contact my bank and get the money sent over. 

I'll then jump a plane and go for a nice little holiday outside Thailand.

Its all good whatever EH.

----------


## jamescollister

Terry, you are missing something here, you don't need the money sent over to Thailand, just proof of income in OZ.
If you have 400,000 B in Thailand, then all you need is proof of 30,000 B odd income in OZ, end of story.
No need to do anything else and no seeding period, no big deal, 1,000s of ex what evers do it that way. Jim

----------


## Seekingasylum

I don't think it's immigration law when consulates provide evidence of income.

This was simply a practice direction from immigration which stated that any evidence of funds constituting income had to be notarised by the applicant's respective consulate. In most instances, consulates would do so but only when the applicant produced evidence from his income provider viz. pension etc. However, the septics do not require this of their nationals who simply poodle along to their consulate and affirm a self declaration notarised by the consulTe officer. This used to annoy me intensely but there it is. Australians appear to have the same leeway.

----------


## terry57

> Terry, you are missing something here, you don't need the money sent over to Thailand, just proof of income in OZ.



Jim,

I like you simply because you come across as a stand up guy and an honest punter. 

But Jim, you are not dialed into what we are discussing here. You are one step behind in the game, sorry mate but try and keep up. 

Could be your bad Internet connection Maybe.  

But just to clarify your post. 

When I front up to the Thai Embassy in Perth I will apply for a single entry Non " O " type 90 day visa based on Retirement. 

If they want to see that I actually have the 800 K available it will not be a problem.

The discussion at hand is obtaining the Retirement extension in Bangkok without needing to show the money in the bank.

Once I have the Non O in my passport gained in Perth its a motsa.

A walk up start in other words.

----------


## thaimeme

I don't believe Jim considers himself as a punter.
As many don't.

----------


## jamescollister

> Originally Posted by jamescollister
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terry, you are missing something here, you don't need the money sent over to Thailand, just proof of income in OZ.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Terry, you don't need to show money in a Thai bank at all, just that you have an income to support yourself here.
No big deal, few bits of paper from OZ, done and dusted. Jim

----------


## terry57

^

Thanks Jim,      Cheers.   :Smile:

----------


## toddaniels

Phuketrichard again hits it outta the park with his 100% correct response!
terry will not walk outta Chaengwattana with a retirement visa, but with a yearly extension of stay based on "retirement".

Aww, come on, no photos? sheesh what's the world comin' to?

I will say, "terry57" is getting pretty darned dialed in to the process, even if he's a little lacking in correct terminology. 

Still seeing as almost everyone who posts about this topic on any forum calls it a year's "retirement visa" I think we can't fault him too much for his use of terms.

----------


## Pragmatic

Any entry in a passport is classed as a 'visa'. Therefore an 'extention' is legally a visa. On entry as a tourist you get a 30 days visa free visit. But to get that you need a stamp in ones passport. That is a visa.  :Smile:

----------


## Phuketrichard

> On entry as a tourist you get a 30 days visa free visit. But to get that you need a stamp in ones passport. That is a visa.


Nope u get a visa EXEMPT stamp

Look i know its only words and i am not trying to be an asshole or start fights but it does make a difference as there are some countries that can get a visa on arrival an are not allowed a visa exempt stamp.

Stamps are entry/departure  they are not visas.

----------


## Pragmatic

> Nope u get a visa EXEMPT stamp


A 'visa EXEMPT stamp' in your passport is a visa. If you didn't have it then you'd not be allowed in the country.




> vi·sa
> ˈvēzə/
> _noun_
> noun: *visa*; plural noun: *visas*an  endorsement on a passport indicating that the holder is allowed to  enter, leave, or stay for a specified period of time in a country.


 A 'Retirement Extension' is therefore a 'Retirement Extention Visa' being as it's an appendage to your passport. 


> An  official  authorization  appended  to  a  passport,  permitting  entry  into  and  travel  within  a  particular  country  or  region


 I know it's only words.

----------


## Pragmatic

> Stamps are entry/departure they are not visas.


 A 'departure stamp' is still a visa but one that doesn't give permission to stay after the date on it.

----------


## Evilbaz

I agree with Phuketrichard.
The proof of income is now being asked for by some (soon all?) *Thai Immi offices plus evidence of the regular transfer of those amounts to your Thai bank accoun*t.

This is no doubt because of fraudulent income statements made to the Consulate/Embassy by others in the past and advertised on forums like this.

If you get away without proof of income this time don't bank on it happening next year.
The one constant with Thai Immi is that its "rules" are always changing.

----------


## toddaniels

*SORRY THIS IS LONG; stick with it if you can...*
Pragmatic you can call them anything you want to in engrish and show the definition of the word too if it makes you feel better 

This being thailand how about we go by how things are viewed in the eyes of the thaiz? Sound fair to you?

A visa exempt stamp is NOT a visa, hence the catchy name "visa exempt stamp". It is permission to enter the country without having gotten a real visa from a thai embassy BEFORE you washed up here. Certain countries get different permissions to stay under the visa exempt program. G7 countries get 30 days on both land and air entries.  Other countries get 15 by land but 30 entering by air. Korea for example get a 90 day visa exempt stamp.

Some countries citizens can get a "visa on arrival" when entering thailand. That's where they buy a visa at the airport when they come into the country and said visa is stamped into their passport. Sorta like most people do entering Cambodia and Lao. 

FWIW: there is NO such animal as a "retirement visa or a retirement extension" no matter what engrish word they stamp into your passport when you receive the extension of stay. The visa is a Non-Immigrant Type-O <- O means OTHER. What we call a "retirement extension" in thai is really an extension of stay for the purpose of living out the end of your life; ใช้ชีวิตบั้นปลาย or what the thaiz jokingly call the "old people extension".

Also getting an extension of stay doesn't mean the original visa didn't expire. Christ my Non-O visa expired back in 2009, but I've had yearly extensions of stay from it based on being over 50 since then. Those extensions of stay are thai'd, err tied to the original visa, BUT what they didn't do was make the visa valid past it's enter before date. The visa expires when the visa expires.. It's the permission to stay stamps which are renewed, and they are NOT visas!  

Pragmatic you appear more than slightly confused about what an entry/exit stamp is, what a visa is and what an extension of stay is. Still at the end of the day, as long as you imagine you understand what's what, you can argue until the cowz come home that it ain't so..

Evilbaz, how can you be so pretentious to say "The proof of income is now being asked for by some *(soon all?)* Thai Immi offices plus evidence of the regular transfer of those amounts to your Thai bank account." How would you even begin to know that "soon all" places will do this? 

There is NO evidence that things are gonna change, in fact the brand spanking new Thai Police Order 327/2557 which came into effect last Friday didn't change the official criteria for extensions of stay based on marriage, being over 50 or having a thai child.   

There is also NO requirement that you show you transfer ANY money into your thai bank account if you use the embassy letter for verification of funds from abroad. In fact you don't even NEED to have a thai bank account! Nor do they ask for ATM withdrawal slips or anything of the sort. 

This rumor mongering is the exact reason there is so much misinformation out there about this stuff. People say it's like this or like that yet have no proof to back it up. 

Now I'm not saying that some places don't ask for this, but believe me here in  Bangkok they don't do it AT ALL!  

I was out there last week shepherding a person thru the  yearly extension of stay  process based on being over 50 and he used nothing but the embassy letter. Once our queue number was called we weren't in front of the officer for even 5 minutes and he had another yearly extension of stay stamped into his passport! <-which BTW Pragmatic, was NOT a visa!

----------


## terry57

> This is no doubt because of fraudulent income statements made to the Consulate/Embassy by others in the past and advertised on forums like this.
> 
> If you get away without proof of income this time don't bank on it happening next year.


Firstly,

Regards fraudulent income statements.

Please explain how you have come to this conclusion and how it affects Thai Immigration or anyone else in fact. ?

Just facts please, no maybe this or that.  

Seems to be you're not talking facts here but merely surmising. 

Secondly, regards the rules changing next year,  maybe they will or maybe they won't.

We are talking about what the regulations are at this very moment. At the very moment A Stat Dec will do it for me. 

The point of the thread at this point is to cover the existing rules and regulations as they stand at Chaengwattana in Bangkok only.

Its not about speculation, innuendo or what might happen next year. 

Just dealing with facts at this very moment.

----------


## terry57

> This rumor mongering is the exact reason there is so much misinformation out there about this stuff.
> 
> People say it's like this or like that yet have no proof to back it up.



Just to outline my take on this issue and add to what toddaniels has said. 

I have never needed to gain a Retirement extension before so I had simply never spent much time looking at the regulations.

I did know that one had to have 800 K in the bank or have 65 K pension or 400 K cash in the bank and a pension to top it up. 

Everyone knows this info, its written everywhere on every Web sight.

I had no idea that the Stat Dec route was available for an Australian or US citizen  as long as The Non O was obtained outside the country.

Simply never read that information before or been told about it. Its not commonly written on most web sights. 

On another thread on TD Toddainels raised the Stat Dec issue, when I read it I thought he had made a typo but continued following the thread and his posts.

Other posters continued to query his post which made it more confusing.

Once he actually posted up the official regulation the penny dropped that it was indeed another way of obtaining the Retirement extension. 

No question about it once he posted up the regulation.

Many people are unaware that this is indeed a legitimate way of gaining the Retirement extension. 

Further more,

phuketrichard has had a crack at me insinuating I'm a fool for wasting my money employing toddaniels to assist me in obtaining the Retirement extension. 

Actually,  toddaniels had offered to do it for free just to show the dis believers that it can be done this way. 

Not my go,  I pay people for their work so he will get his wedge, have not even discussed with him what his fee is. 

Point being, when I walk out of chaengwattana with my Retirement Extension and my 800 K is still at home making me good interest his fee whatever it is will be worth every Baht. 

If I was going down the banked money route I'd do the Retirement extension myself,  doing it with the Stat Dec hiring a fixer is the way to go. 

Stress free experience is my aim.  

In other words,  Immigration will communicate with my fixer and not myself.

I'll just sign papers and pay money.  All good that.

----------


## Phuketrichard

Terry;
 u still dont get it
we all know it can be done, ( at least those of us that are Americans or from Australia)  I NEVER said it couldn't and as i live in phuket was giving what is required here for the extenision

BTW this is wrong;



> or 400 K cash in the bank and a pension to top it up.


There is no min amount u need in the bank if doing the combo method

I have had year extensions  for marriage, working, having a kid and retirement, for over 20 years now.

I know the rules and keep informed on changes

OK great ui cant handle doing things on your own or you cant be bothered,  Fine
BUT it is not difficult for anyone wishing to do it on their on.

OK; i have had enough of this,
terry best of luck

----------


## OhOh

> Once our queue number was called we weren't in front of the officer for even 5 minutes and he had another yearly extension of stay stamped into his passport!


Can you reveal his nationality or if his first name was "Terry"? :Smile:

----------


## terry57

> OK; i have had enough of this,
> terry best of luck



Thank god for that,   we will leave it up the Expert who does it for a living EH. 

That will be Toddaniels by the way.

----------


## toddaniels

Actually I don't do "this" for a living by any stretch of the term. Christ I don't do anything here for a living. I review thai language schools for free, I write about my trials and tribulations learning thai for free, I volunteer as a translator for free. Last time I checked, free was free.

I started doin' this almost 6 years ago as a "hobby". I wanted to see if I could get the stuff immigrations required, collated, with the correct copies, signatures and what not. I knew there was a way to present this stuff to the thaiz so that it flies thru. I found out that other immigration districts use different criteria, so I started dealing just with Bangkok. 

I will state now and for the record I am NOT a visa agent and I am most definitely not a fixer! If I meet with someone and they can't check all the boxes required to secure an extension of stay within the rules as they're written, we're done.  I won't even waste the time goin' out to Chaengwattana with them. 

I take that back, I have done it a couple times when foreigners persuaded me that their thai g/f, wife or some bar stool expert said it could be done. I knew before goin' out there it wouldn't fly and told them as much.  When they were subsequently denied an extension of stay they blamed it on me! I even had an immigrations officer ask me "Mister Tod why did you bring this guy here with the documents not correct?", because she'd never seen me do it before. 

I am just a person who can make the process as painless as dealing with thai bureaucracy ever is, period. That's why I call what I do "shepherding". Of the hundreds of times I've been out to Immigrations here, most foreigners there are like lost sheep milling around. They don't know the rules, don't have the copies, don't have the correct form, pictures, documentation, and sometimes don't even know what to call what they're tryin' to do, so they can get a queue number and start the process.  

Also, not one time have I ever stated I advocate anyone put a number for income on the embassy letter which they can't back up with documentation (should it be requested). ANY immigrations officer can ask for proof. All I have ever said is for yearly extensions of stay in Bangkok they don't ask!

I did say on another post that IF you're tryin' to get that first 90 day Non-O visa in country at Bangkok Immigrations and are using an embassy letter, you MUST show proof to back it up. That proof can be bank statements showing monthly deposits in your bank account in your country, the year end form most pensions and social security sends showing the monthly amount. It can even be rental income, they don't care. They just want the number on the embassy form to match the copies you show them and to meet the financial requirements for what you're tryin' to do.

I am not pretending to be the go-to-guy for visas..  I'm just tryin' to make the system work as it was designed to work based on rules the thaiz wrote themselves.

----------


## terry57

^

Thanks for clearing up exactly what your roll is concerning obtaining Visa's. 

It's safe to say you know much more on this subject than any other poster on this forum.

I'll be contacting you early January.

Cheers.

----------


## charleyboy

> Thanks for clearing up exactly what your roll is concerning obtaining Visa's.


It was only for you, Terry!

Every coont else 'got it' months back.

----------


## cnx37

At age 50+, why make life in LOS so "difficult" when it does not need to be. I suffer fatigue reading this "s..t". Basically, we are talking about B800k (for "single" playboys). You need say B500k/ann for living expenses. Therefore, the extra investment is a "big" B300k.
If you choose NOT to live in close proximity to BKK Oz/US Embassy, I/O, income foregone is petty cash. So, fly to BKK, taxis, time etc - is it really worth it?
My wife does all the leg work re bank. She even overcomes the "queue-on-line" challenge. Total time re extension - bank - max 1 hour; I/O - max 1 hour. "Queue-on-line" - ??? (3 min to 3 weeks).
There are no debates with I/O officials on an annual basis. Even the B400k (marriage) route is a PITA so B800k is my game..
My only question - why suffer? 
Incidentally, the sole reason for reading this thread was to ascertain whether there were any procedural changes in extension application. Assistance - zilch. Assume - no change. I cannot remember changes - been on R/V for a mere 12 years.
OK, Uncle Scrooge is going back to count his shekels.

----------


## toddaniels

Well, the last major re-vamp in "yearly extensions of stay based on being over 50", erroneously called retirement visas by everyone and their brother, was in right after the financial crash stuff leveled off. That was where they moved the money to 800K/65K from 200K/20K & 500K/50K (banked/income), lowered the age to 50 from 60/55 and it hasn't changed since. In fact people who have unbroken yearly extensions of stay since Oct 21, 1998 are still to this day grandfathered in under those old financial requirements.

Just an FYI, there is no "online queue" in Bangkok. AFAIK, only Chiang Mai has this, although for the life of me I can't figure out how Chiang Mai can have it but NOT the GIANT main office here in Bangkok. Then again TIT, and there I go looking for logic where there is none to be had. 

There is a website for Bangkok Immigrations where you can fill out ALL your extension paperwork, get a confirmation number, make an appointment and then show up, but alas, it don't work! Wait I take that back, you can get do an online appointment for a re-entry permit, but seeing as most people get them AFTER they get their yearly extension of stay, and you can only make an appointment 2 days in advance it doesn't work out quite like they planned.

I think you're missing the point there "cnx37" none of us are saying the  financial requirements for "banked money" based on being over 50 is a  hardship, isn't fair or anything of the sort. What we are saying is; why tie up 25K dollars US in an account that yields very little interest, if by following the rules as they're written in thai by the thaiz we don't have to? That indeed has been the point of most of the discussion(s). It's not about the money, it's about the rules the thaiz wrote themselves. 

I mean they just re-wrote the new Immigrations Police Order 327/2557 which came into effect on the 29th of last month. If this option was so vexing to the thaiz why didn't they change it? They didn't alter the extensions of stay rules for people over 50, not even by a single word that I could see and I compared the old and new orders side by side, line by line.

Now to be completely honest, I am of the mind if you go the banked money route and can't tie up 800K baht for 3 months, you almost got no business living here, but that's just me. 

With that being said, I still see nothing wrong in the least with following the rules as they're written concerning notarized statements of foreign income issued by the embassies. 

As I said, I think you're missing the point. Man, I sure hope you didn't get too tuckered out reading my response..

----------


## cnx37

toddaniels 
Missing the point - there was no assertion by me re hardship/isn't fair etc.
Yes, I live in CNX -'"queue-on-line" system - comment - it just "is" in CNX.
Tying up B800k for 3 months - I place the THB on "time/term" deposit - 12 months - special account. My choice - no misunderstanding - cost-benefit analysis.
Notarized statements - we all make our individual decisions - no criticisms. My observation was that we non-BKKians pay a price to travel for this service.
I am merely conveying my personal experience - apologies, your Honour.

----------


## Evilbaz

Todd - the rules as they are applied in Phuket are different to *the one office you use in Bangkok.*
Phuketrichard and I both have experienced this "Different application" in person.
If you haven't done this in Phuket don't you be the "pretentious expert" while we disseminate factual information, from experience, locally.

You may want to look up the meaning of (?) in your quote from me.

Go hold Terry's hand please and ask *him* to stop posting mangled interpretations of a process he is yet to experience.

OooRoo.

----------


## r1 pet

i dont know if the bank account money has been mentioned in previous pages, apologies if so,

a friend of mine was refused his visa based on retirement because his money was in the wrong account, money he was told has to be in an interest free account, ATM, they then fined him 12000thb for overstay?
he has been been here for over 5 years, using the same account and always on time with reporting, udon thani, bit miffed to say the least,

----------


## Pragmatic

> a friend of mine was refused his visa based on retirement because his money was in the wrong account, money he was told has to be in an interest free account, ATM, they then fined him 12000thb for overstay? he has been been here for over 5 years, using the same account and always on time with reporting, udon thani, bit miffed to say the least,


Years ago I worried about this as I was told that they wanted to see movement in ones account. 2 years ago they told my missus that it didn't matter if it was in a fixed term account. So for the last two times I've showed them a fixed term account and they've been happy.

----------


## terry57

^

Do you mind me asking what Interest rate you are getting ?

Just curious mind you as I don't know what they offer.

----------


## terry57

> Todd - the rules as they are applied in Phuket are different to *the one office you use in Bangkok.*
> 
> Phuketrichard and I both have experienced this "Different application" in person.
> 
> If you haven't done this in Phuket don't you be the "pretentious expert" while we disseminate factual information, from experience, locally.
> 
> Go hold Terry's hand please and ask *him* to stop posting mangled interpretations of a process he is yet to experience.
> 
> OooRoo.




I find your post amazing considering that Toddaniels has been giving his information based on Chaengwattana Bangkok and has made it perfectly clear things are different down your way.  

I'll take it as you are pissed off that I will get my Retirement Extension using the letter only.

Todd will come along to make sure I have all my shit together and I don't fuk up.

Pisses you off I suppose as you fronted up the 800K.   :Smile: 

Oh well, live and learn.

OoRoo to you mate.   :spam2:

----------


## Pragmatic

> Do you mind me asking what Interest rate you are getting ?  Just curious mind you as I don't know what they offer.


It's depending on the time span of ones investment. 
Terry I know the rate to be small but it doesn't matter to me. I don't have to worry about money as I get more than enough to keep a wife and 3 children on. That's not me bragging, but a fact. Money isn't a driving force to me and never has been. I'm happy with my lot and life goes on.

----------


## terry57

^
Cheers mate and good luck to you.

----------


## Evilbaz

Maybe to minimize the confusion posters could, when posting their experiences, state which Immi office and when.

----------


## Pragmatic

> Maybe to minimize the confusion posters could, when posting their experiences, state which Immi office and when.


I use Kap Choeng near Surin.

----------


## terry57

^ ^

Maybe if posters like you had bothered reading the thread before shooting your mouth of you would of read that Toddaniels refers only to chaengwattana Bangkok in every post he makes.

He has said this repeatedly yet here we have you posting shit on a legit thread where very good first hand information is being shared by someone who repeatedly deals with Immigration Bangkok

----------


## Pragmatic

> He has said this repeatedly yet here we have you posting shit on a legit thread where very good first hand information is being shared by someone who repeatedly deals with Immigration Bangkok


And I think other posters have only given an alternative as to how things are at their respective offices and how they conduct business. No body is trying to put you down Terry. Chill

----------


## Evilbaz

The OP didn't specify where he wanted to extend.
BTW Terry - I have never fronted up with 800K deposit - I understand "the rules" and 3 pensions takes care of the income requirement (with an Embassy letter).

"*Extension retirement visa ,bank money* 
    I  have to extend my retirement visa before the 1 November my 800000 in  the bank will have been in the bank for 90 days on the 30 October does  anybody think this will be a problem since its so tight on days and can  you give me a list of documentation I need to take".

----------


## terry57

> And I think other posters have only given an alternative as to how things are at their respective offices and how they conduct business.
> 
> No body is trying to put you down Terry. Chill



Don't worry Baz,  I'm quite capable of dealing with flak when its directed in the wrong direction. 

Your post is correct, we are here to share information and learn from others experience. That's what it's all about.

The thing is, when we have a guy like toddainels who deals with Visa issues for Expats regularly and he is sharing his considerable wealth of information with us members I tend to actually take on board what he is telling us. 

He's void of bullshit and he's relating how things actually work at chaengwattana. 

When Evilbaz cranks up and attacks him I tend to get pissed off simply because Evil has not read the whole thread and taken on board that Toddaniels is talking about Chaengwattana and no where else.  

So Baz is talking out of his arse.

Fair enough ?

Thanks very much.

Cheers.

----------


## OhOh

> I will get my Retirement Extension


I fuckin hope your going to have a party that night :Smile:

----------


## terry57

^

Mate, 

When I walk out of Chaengwattana in Early January with my Retirement Extension gained by using the Letter method and my 800K is earning me a tidy 11 % back in Perth I'm putting on the piss for every fucker in Bangkok.

Every Fucker except for EvilBaz that is is. 

He is a real nasty little cont.  :spam2: 


You can come though.   :Smile:

----------


## Phuketrichard

To all;

I appreciate Todds post BUT its for ONLY 1 immigration office an he says never do  they tell you to do an always JUST follow the law.

That will not work everywhere in Thailand.

So if they tell you for granting an exteniosn with child they want see 500,000 baht  as they ask for in Phuket) and u say NO, its only 400,000.

Do you stand an fight them??

They hold ur future in their hands and to make a immigration officer lose face is not the way you will remain long in Thailand.

----------


## cnx37

Do you stand an fight them??

They hold ur future in their hands and to make a immigration officer lose face is not the way you will remain long in Thailand.[/quote]


ANSWER - NO FIGHT! 

For many, this is not "BIG" $$$? (as Kuhn Todd says - if you cannot afford it, you should not be here - he knows.)

----------


## toddaniels

Sorry, I only deal with Bangkok, all the time. I know different zones do things differently. Hua Hin (even though it's in the Division 6 area run by that wing-nut loose cannon immigrations guy outta Phuket) is one of the easiest places to deal with, so is Jomtien, then it'd probably be Bangkok, Chiang Mai. 

"Phuketrichard"  I didn't say that I ever argued about meeting the requirements for a particular extension of stay. In fact I have said if someone can't meet the requirements we're done, I won't even waste another second on them. I have pushed stuff up the ladder on the times I thought the officer was just plain wrong. It hasn't happened much in Bangkok, I think maybe twice in the 5+ years I've been goin' out there.  

Once in NongKhai I had to call the Immigrations hotline and have someone call me back while I sat with an acquaintance at the immigrations officers desk to really get it thru that officer's head they were not correct.  Even though I ultimately got the guy his extension it was so stupid that I was forced to call complain and have someone call them back to explain they were wrong, I just stopped doing field trips entirely. Plus back then my thai wasn't all that. Well, truth be told it still isn't "all that" but its certainly good enough to argue about stuff with thais in thai.

Interesting stuff as far as fixed deposits; I had an acquaintance knocked back on getting his first extension of stay off a Non-O we'd applied for and received in Bangkok two months earlier when the money was in a standard savings account. Unbeknownst to me the bank told him Immigrations would accept a fixed term deposit and he would make more interest so he moved the money. Now the money in the fixed account was seasoned the required time period, but because of what ever time deposit dealy he got there was no way to access the money quickly and Immigrations wouldn't given him the extension. In fact, I had to have him cancel the fixed deposit account, he didn't take a hit because the bank sold it to someone else and dumped it back into his regular savings account. Then I sent him outta the country to cancel the existing Non-O, re-enter on a visa exempt stamp, apply for a new Non-O, go back two weeks later to get it stamped into his passport, then two months later go back and get the yearly extension of stay for him.

Evidently there are types of fixed time deposit accounts where the money can be accessed and ones where it can't. I dunno, but it sure made me really pay attention to the type of bank account someone has if they're goin' banked money.  

"terry57" - I think you're suffering from what's called "premature joculation". 

A LOT can go on between now and when you're gonna apply for your extension of stay. I'm not anticipating anything will go, but this being thailand and all.. 
I've seen the best laid planz come off the rails here. 
Gear down big shifter!

Oh as far as concern about thaiz and the mythical thing called "face". Unlike the thaiz which seem to ONLY think about saving it, giving it, gaining it and not losing it, being an American, I don't waste even a second of my time thinkin' about it when I deal with these people ever.

----------


## Pragmatic

Terry's a virgin. He's obviously nervous.

----------


## Seekingasylum

There is one insufferable, pedantic, small minded menopausal bitch of a captain who works up in Chaengwattana who is unfortunately too stupid to comprehend just how fucking dumb she truly is. It's a lottery up there but if Terry gets that cow then he just better hope he's got all the bases covered. And just sometimes, when they're in the mood, they'll fuck you over for the sheer pleasure of it.

----------


## terry57

> Terry's a virgin. He's obviously nervous.




Actually I'm far from it. Not a problem whatever goes down.

The balls in my court when I go to Wattana in January. 

If it all goes tits up I'll simply send over the 800K and go down the money route. 

I'm 100 % flexible and free to do what I please.  Its not friggin hard is it ? 

The thing is I'm putting my trust in Toddaniels at this point, he has his finger on the button and if anything changes he will tune me in.  

He is the man who deals with the front line Immigration in Bangkok, I'll run with what he says,  all the other posters on this thread are simply looking in from the outside. 

Nothing has changed yet regards Aus And Yanks going the stat Dec route. 

Tough shit if it does Eh, Money will be in my Thai bank at the click of a button.

No big friggin deal. 

The bottom line being, the Thais will not get my money in their bank until I have no other option.

----------


## terry57

> There is one insufferable, pedantic, small minded menopausal bitch of a captain who works up in Chaengwattana who is unfortunately too stupid to comprehend just how fucking dumb she truly is. 
> 
> It's a lottery up there but if Terry gets that cow then he just better hope he's got all the bases covered. And just sometimes, when they're in the mood, they'll fuck you over for the sheer pleasure of it.



Well lets say I get this mad bitch Eh, Shes on the rag and Hostile looking to shaft a White guy up the blurting tube. 

I will be sitting next to a guy who speaks Thai, writes Thai and actually knows what the fuk he is talking about regards Immigration rules.

He is known to Wattana Immigration and has been dealing with them for 5 years.

I'm actually really looking forward to this, going to be lots of fun.  :Smile: 

This is exactly why I will have Toddaniels there to assist me,  anything can happen,  I am not up to dealing with a mad mole at Immigration.

Having someone who can possibly deal with a mad insane Immigration officer is well worth placing a bit of faith in.

----------


## cnx37

> Originally Posted by Pragmatic
> 
> 
>  
> Terry's a virgin. He's obviously nervous.
> 
> 
> The balls in my court when I go to Wattana in January. 
> 
> ...


 
It seems all too easy!
May I suggest that you step it up. I have read on TD where an Oz TV crew is coming over to LOS to do a segment on "Aussiesinthailand". I think that their timing coincides with your gig at BKK I/O. 

"No big friggin deal"!

----------


## OhOh

> I have read on TD where an Oz TV crew is coming over to LOS to do a segment on "Aussiesinthailand". I think that their timing coincides with your gig at BKK I/O.


The fee would help with the party :Smile:

----------


## cnx37

TV contract - consumated?

----------


## toddaniels

What could be more mind numbing for people to watch huh? An Aussie ex-pat navigating the Thai Immigrations process with an asshole american leading the way? 

It'd rate right up there with the documentary film I did of thaiz picking their noses. It's a just a short clip where they dig around for a while, extract and closely examine the debris, check the tensile strength, moisture content and stretchability, show it to friends then surreptitiously eat it while looking the other way!

Comin' to a theater near you soon!

----------


## cnx37

I would suggest a strong following re Oz TV. "Humour" rates well in Oz.
"Nasal cleansing" - special nail - requires PG degree (in LOS)?
BTW - I have no personal gripe with you - just TD banter.
Facts & principles - some members on TD have a need for quality information. My specialist knowledge now - I have none. Had R/V for many years.
Cheers

----------


## OhOh

> TV contract - consumated?


Bring your camera to the party. Ibiza has nothing on Bangkok

----------


## Phuketrichard

> Originally Posted by thegent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is one insufferable, pedantic, small minded menopausal bitch of a captain who works up in Chaengwattana who is unfortunately too stupid to comprehend just how fucking dumb she truly is. 
> 
> It's a lottery up there but if Terry gets that cow then he just better hope he's got all the bases covered. And just sometimes, when they're in the mood, they'll fuck you over for the sheer pleasure of it.
> ...


 :deadhorsebig: 
wowoow 5 whole years;
I have been dealing with thai's and  immigration over 30

WE know u take everything he says as 100% truth, good for you,
But there are plenty others on here that dont deal with Bangkok and understand  the system here just as well.  there are plenty of posters here that would like more information on OTHER immigration offices as well



Its really  getting old and ur probley even getting on Todds nerves

----------


## cnx37

"ur probley getting on Todds nerves".
Todd must have nerves of steel - I would have pissed the "Fireman" off  many moons ago. ie Bye, bye - Terry.

----------


## terry57

> wowoow 5 whole years;
> 
> I have been dealing with Thai's and  immigration over 30
> 
> WE know u take everything he says as 100% truth, good for you,
> But there are plenty others on here that don't deal with Bangkok and understand  the system here just as well.
> 
> There are plenty of posters here that would like more information on OTHER immigration offices as well.




Look Dick,

It's actually like this.

The way you post and present information on this issue leave's me underwhelmed. 

Instead of blending your information in with TodD's you tend to fight it.

You may think I have the hard on for toddainels, I do not.

Comparing his well layed out posts assisted by factual cut and pastes from Thai Immigration backing up what he is saying I tend to go with him and not you.

Besides that, we are talking Changwattana and you keep pissing on about Phu fuking Ket.  :Confused: 

Further more,  I don't really like you that much so you can't come to my free piss up .

That leaves you free to hang out with that fuk wit from Chaengmai " cnx37."

Have a lovely time.    

Cheers.   :Smile:

----------


## OhOh

> like you that much so you can't come to my free piss up


Will you have your framed visa/extension to stay/ Kings photo/........ with you?

----------


## toddaniels

"Phuketrichard"; I'm not casting dispersions, err aspersions or wanting to start a pissing match with you about this stuff.

It's also true I haven't spent near the time in the glorious "Land 'O Thaiz" as you have. I've only been here a measly 10 years and been dealing with Thai Immigrations here in Bangkok for just over 5 of them..

BUT

In those 5 years dealing with them, I've been out to Immigrations more than 200 times!  I know people who've been here 20 years and have made exactly the 20 requisite trips to Immigrations in that amount of time (seeing as they farm out their 90 day reporting to a runner). Going out there once a year does not tend to pound into someone's head what's what. Especially given the meager understanding most foreigners have about how visa-stuff works.

I'm NOT sayin', I'm the go to guy, I'm not saying speaking/reading are part of the skillset required to get a yearly extension of stay (as evidenced by the plethora of foreigners showin' up there with their "thai-in-tow" to speak for them). I'm just saying, I know how it works out there, I know the people, or I should say, those people know me because I'm pretty easy to identify.

I can't remember having a hiccup where things didn't work IF I did my due diligence before we made the sojourn out there. People I shepherd, show up with every document, every copy, every form (even with the 3 "secret forms" they have you sign after you get your yearly extension) filled out, collated in the order that immigrations wants. I don't turn in stuff not required, and I don't forget to turn in stuff that IS required. We don't have to stop the process and go make a copy of this or that which only screws everyone else waiting to be called.

I tell everyone I shepherd, "When we get into that cubicle, don't wai, don't talk, just sit the fuck down and shut the fuck up." These people do not want to be our friends, they just want to do their jobs and be done with us. Most of the time the officers don't even acknowledge the person I'm with, and they don't say anything to me other than remark "Mr Tod, you come with another 'friend'?" and that b/s chit chat thaiz do. We rarely spend 5 minutes in front of the officer, before achieving the objective.  

If I've written something which doesn't work as I outlined IN BANGKOK, please quote me on it. I've said until I'm sick of sayin' it I ONLY deal with Bangkok. 

Other than semi-interesting bits of information for comparative purposes, I am not interested in the least how the other offices run, which paperwork they require, or the hoops they make you jump thru to garner yearly extensions of stay. 

All that stuff does to me is prove the "system" as it's designed is broken. It shouldn't be like that. Christ they're all Thai Immigrations Offices run under the main branch. I mean why don't they all require the same stuff.  Still at the end of the day those other zones just don't matter to me.

Don't mis-remember what I wrote, I said I don't personally care about it as it doesn't ever affect me or someone I'm shepherding. On the other hand I do believe people should share what's required where for specific things visa-wise in this country. Any knowledge we can glean from each other which makes the process as painless as possible is a good thing. 

I worked on a data base for a while about different offices in different zones wanted as far as documentation for this or that extension, for 90 day reporting, etc, but it started to suck the life outta me. No sooner would I get something written that I thought was right, would work and I'd read a post by someone saying the thaiz there asked for more documentation. I just finally binned the whole project.

----------


## Phuketrichard

> Originally Posted by Phuketrichard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wowoow 5 whole years;
> 
> ...


awww, u dont  me, that hurts!!
fuck nothing left in life, guess its time to eat the bullet.

 :smiley laughing: 

Todd; good on ya, but u assume i have only dealt with *my* situation with immigration here in Phuket cause i dont post that i "Shepard" others thru what many of us know is a very simple process

*MY ONLY POINT IS*
u dont need anyone to help you if u look up what is needed online and take it with you.  

Fuck, Phuket and many immigrations now, have Farang volunteers that check to make sure u have all ur paperwork BEFORE you go see the Thai immigration officer.

Lets let it go,

----------


## terry57

> *MY ONLY POINT IS*
> u don't need anyone to help you if u look up what is needed online and take it with you.




Hey Dick,  My point is,

Why are you being such a cock just because people decide to use a helper. ?

You big man, been here 30 years ?  Who actually gives a fuk EH. ? 

He's the rub Dick,

I have never done this before, I'm not going down the banked money route so I shall use a helper who will have me drilled in with all the correct Paper work .

No mistakes, no pissing around and correct first time. Stress free experience.

Also I really like the idea of me fronting up to Immigration and not needing to deal with this issue.  Just sit there and say nothing sounds fabulous . 

Next point being is, the helper is well known to Immigration and has done this numerous times before. I tend to think they will not fuck him around considering he is known. 

Next point is, no drama, in-out, pay Immigration the money,  walk out with the  
Retirement Extension then go down the Pub and have a nice drink with the hired help.

If he don't drink I'll buy him a nice cup of tea and a biscuit. 

That's after I have payed him for services rendered.   :Smile: 

Nice plan that Eh Dick. 

Cheers Dick.   :spam2:

----------


## terry57

> Will you have your framed visa/extension to stay/ Kings photo/........ with you?



NA,

Once I have the Retirement extension in my Passport I could not give a fuk. 

Thanks for asking though.  

Hope you like " Dark Beer Lao."

You can have Dicks share.   :Smile:

----------


## terry57

Quite a funny thread this one. 

On one hand we have a poster who has assisted untold farang through the Visa Issue and is actually posting up cut and pastes to back up what he is saying.

In other words, he is not making shit up or second guessing but is sharing his considerable knowledge on the subject complete with factual cut and pastes from Thai Immigration.  

On the other hand we have a few other Muppets who think they have it sorted ???

Love Teakdoor,    All tossers get to have a go.  :Smile:

----------


## Evilbaz

I'm sure PhuketRichard remembers how two years ago you wouldn't get through the door at Phuket Immi in shorts and a Def Leppard Tee shirt - you'd be sent home to get a shirt with a collar.
There was a big sign to that effect on the door.
Which highlights the differences in interpretation and nuances of Different Immi Offices which the majority of expats use who are not in Chaengwattana's catchment area.

The OP didn't specify Bangkok - so the topic ain't C/W specific.

----------


## toddaniels

I looked into being an "insert your own "thai F-word" here (rather than use the word foreigner like white people refer to each other) volunteer. 

Seeing as I don't have the slightest social responsibility towards these people in general as they seem fully capable of running their country off the rails without my help, I'm not big on volunteering for anything in this country. Now I take that back I will volunteer, offer out what I know IF it directly helps foreigners navigate convoluted stuff here. Even then I'm not all that big on doin' stuff for free.

I did go out to Immigrations a few times a couple months ago and spent 2-3 days worth of my time with their "interns". The college kids out there dressed in red vests, who are majoring in governmental studies and stupidly picked thai immigrations as the place they wanted to intern (most do a month and bail to another governmental office where they don't deal with foreigners).  I got along really good with those kids once they got over being scared witless of me. 

I tried to push it up the ladder that I'd like to "volunteer" or assist them, but I couldn't push it high enough up the food chain to get to someone who could make a command decision. Plus they didn't appear to be up for coughin' up money for me to help 'em out, and as I said I've got no sense of social responsibility to help the thaiz all that much.

Funny you mention those "foreign volunteers" at various places.  I seem to read more and more about someone or other of them comin' off the rails when it comes to light there was a pipeline to "back door visas". 

A while back someone got caught out doin' this and I believe over 100 visa extensions were canceled! The thaiz didn't bother informing the foreigners who had those extensions that they were no longer valid, just canceled them in the computer. This threw a bunch of foreigners off the rails when the went to A-) leave the country, B-) couldn't find their normal "fixer" and C-) went to renew their extensions themselves only to find out; not only did they not have a valid extension of stay but were also on overstay too! Much fun ensued, but it never made the papers...

I'm not saying those volunteers are doin' that, just that I remember some foreigner getting caught out for it, so don't mis-read what I'm tryin' to say.

You're totally right, as long as someone is prepared to wade thru the total bullshit about visa extensions posted on the inter-web in various forums; most everyone can do it themselves. Now it might take you a couple hours of hard research, eliminating the conflicting data you glean off the net. Then possibly another full day at immigrations, running here and there for what you need, but you can get it done. After all; even blind squirrels find acorns if they hunt around long enough..  

Good on you "Phuketrichard" for being able to last here 30 years. I think I'd rather bite out my own veins than admit to that. Also good on you for not tooting your own horn about what you do. 

Sadly, from perusing your posting history; what you don't appear to do is provide all that much fact filled visa information to queries by other posters. Little light on substance and heavy on criticism in my humble opinion.  But that's just me..    

Evilbaz; If I couldn't walk into immigrations wearing a black KISS band tour t-shirt, ball cap & levis, I'd come unhinged on these people. I imagine given the skankily dressed tourists I see routinely at Chaengwattana with their Singha/Chang beer singlets, camo cargo shorts and 99 baht flip-flops, that Phuket immigrations aimed that announcement more at them than foreigners who live here. 

Not that I'm saying foreigners who live here don't dress like skank-sex-tourists because in my neck 'o the woods they sure do.  Strange, in all my time here, I've never seen a single thai wearing one of those red bull, singha, or chang beer singlets, just foreigners.

----------


## Phuketrichard

> Funny you mention those "foreign volunteers" at various places.  I seem  to read more and more about someone or other of them comin' off the  rails when it comes to light there was a pipeline to "back door visas". 
> 
> A while back someone got caught out doin' this and I believe over 100  visa extensions were canceled! The thaiz didn't bother informing the  foreigners who had those extensions that they were no longer valid, just  canceled them in the computer. This threw a bunch of foreigners off the  rails when the went to A-) leave the country, B-) couldn't find their  normal "fixer" and C-) went to renew their extensions themselves only to  find out; not only did they not have a valid extension of stay but were  also on overstay too! Much fun ensued, but it never made the papers...


This is all TOTALLY untrue
there is a dif between police volunteers ( who have gone off the rail) an IMMIGRATION volunteers.

They have no say in the visa application process an can not do anything for u;

What ur referring to was NOT FARANG IMMIGRATION VOLUNTEERS but thai's ( like they have in Pattaya and to other offices) that will arrange your extension for u if u cant meet the requirements. 

Way it is set up here in phuket  
you go in and present ur paperwork to the IMMIGRATION volunteer, they check ur paperwork, if its ok , the give u a number, if its not they tell you what you need,
Than the IMMIGRATION OFFICIALS call the number, double check ur paperwork and grant u the visa,extension. re entry permit etc.  Saves alot of time and farangs yelling an losing their cool in front of thai immigration.

SO by ur post , it shows me u dont really know as much as u think u do. suggest you do not stray from what you know in BANGKOK ONLY

One thing that anyone that lives here knows, each immigration office does make up their own rules as it suits them an to argue is a waste of time even if your in the right   :ourrules: 


Like is said
 let it go, its over, 
you can hold terry's hand an he will be happy

BTW, Terry ur show who u are in ur choice of words u use.

----------


## toddaniels

Sheesh, sure got your knickers in quite the twist there richard, did I hit a little too close to home?

BTW: typing words in a post in all capz doesn't mean what you're saying never happened or isn't true. It just might not have happened where you live.

I certainly know the difference between those glorified "security guards" aka the "Tourist Police Volunteers" or what ever they call themselves in their snazzy black uniforms and what an immigrations volunteer might look like (seeing as most likely they'd be AT thai immigrations not policing the sex tourist areas in the middle of the nite).

What I was referring to was totally a foreigner who also was an "alleged volunteer" at an un-named immigrations office. It was NOT a thai. Plus the story was related to me in thai by a thai I respect (as much as I respect any thai here). I have no reason to doubt their story in the least; seeing as they too "wear a uniform" for a living here. Now this was a few years ago, but I most definitely believed it happened..

That we have different experiences here doesn't necessarily mean either of us are wrong in our observations or our personal experiences. It just means that we are in completely different areas of the country, deal with a different set of thaiz and things are done differently.

Ease up on the "u dont really know as much as u think u do" rhetoric. It becomes taxing after a while. Accept we run in different circles and let's agree to disagree over some things. If you notice I will rarely call you out on stuff you say Phuket immigrations does, because I don't know if what you're saying has a shred of truth to it or not. 

Man, you certainly are hung up on calling foreigners what I refer to as the "thai F-word". 

I'm here to say it is NOT a waste of time to argue a point with ANY thai, if you're right and can back up what you're saying with proof or documentation. You just have to be willing to invest the time, the effort and have the tenacity to stick to your guns as you push it up the chain 'o command.

Unfortunately as long as foreigners here keep kowtowing, bending over and grabbing their ankles every time a thai in a uniform says we have to do something; all we're doing is conditioning the thaiz into believing they can get away with being as heavy handed towards us as they are. <- That is what makes me sad!

----------


## terry57

> Saves alot of time and farangs yelling an losing their cool in front of thai immigration.  
> 
> Like is said, you can hold terry's hand an he will be happy.




Hey Dick,

It makes me feel Special when you mention me in your posts. Thanks for that.   :Smile: 

As far far as Farang yelling and losing their cool in front of Immigration goes ?

I would love to see that.  :spam2: 



You're pissed up again EH.  :Confused:

----------


## klong toey

Terry's got a lot to learn a typical newbie post.
Mention free piss up on any thread and this forum and there goes this years interest on your pension plus a bit on top.
Be a nice pair of hardly used running shoes in the pawn shop soon, :Smile: 
Go Terry ring that bell.





> Further more, I don't really like you that much so you can't come to my free piss up

----------


## terry57

^

How do you know I have a new pair of running shoes ????

Just bought those fokers EH.  :Confused:

----------


## terry57

O-A is in the bag, no need to piss around with Thai immigration or get letters or nothing.

Did it back in Perth.  Well worth the effort.

----------


## OhOh

> O-A is in the bag, no need to piss around with Thai immigration or get letters or nothing.  Did it back in Perth. Well worth the effort.


What is the total cost from Perth, with all the info charges?

----------


## toddaniels

Glad you're sorted out man! 

It seems you jumped thru a few hoops to do it, but now you're fine for 2 years if you play the dates right.

Here's a free tip! 

Because so few people actually get that OA visa, passport control at the borderz and airportz don't always stamp you in for a full calendar year from the day you enter the country. Make goddamned sure you check the "permission to stay until" stamp BEFORE you walk away from the counter!   

The section at Chaengwattana which corrects errant permission to stay stamps is always chock a block with people who got stamped in wrong and even though correcting a wrong stamp is free it is a time waster... 

Great news, glad it worked out..

----------


## Seekingasylum

I assume no re-entry visa is required with an O-A visa. Interesting anomaly in their visa regime which, as you say, can be worth two years residence.

Not a bad wheeze for those on annual incomes over 800,000.

----------


## Pragmatic

Can I just slip this moan in?
Went to Kap Cheong today for my Retirement /extension visa. Got there at 11 am and was told I was lucky to get in as they were now closed on Friday afternoons. I asked why? I was then told it was because they all wanted to go home. Fcuk, they were on holiday yesterday.
Had to sign a new form declaring I understood the overstay rules. The guy then proceeds to scrutinize my paperwork and my passport. I'm not joking, the cnut must have gone over them 5 times. Couldn't find any fault.
He then turns to my wife and asks why I've not taken out or put in any money in to my bankbook since January. My bankbook is orange/yellow indicating a fixed term account. A blue book indicates an ordinary account. My wife has to explain this to him. He then goes to his supervisor and shows her. She accepts it.
He then asks where the departure slip in my passport is. I told him I gave it to him when I handed over my docs. He said he hadn't got it. So back to the car to see if I'd dropped it. No nothing. Gets back to the office and he'd found it on his desk. No apology, fcuk all. Then for some unexplained reason he asks my missus for her ID card. She says she hadn't got it with her but did have her driving license and would he accept that. Answered 'no'. What the fcuk has my wife got to do with a retirement extension/visa?
Eventually got my extension. Took one hour. About the same time as a Marriage extension/visa. Them fcukers really piss me off.

----------


## chassamui

Pragmatic, I think they do because their jobs are termnally dull and it attracts the lower end of the immigration staff food chain. This is why we have to put up with their pedantry and childish behaviour.
I should keep quiet really, I'm up for mine next week. Wonder what they would have done if the wife wasn't with you?

----------


## Pragmatic

> Wonder what they would have done if the wife wasn't with you?


My missus says that she won't go next year. She felt the guy would have said nothing if she hadn't been there, due to his lack of ability to speak English.
The other year I went with her I produced 2 bank books in which my funds were deposited. Now it's my visa and yet the officer reared up at my missus, accusing her of playing games with him. Wouldn't complete my paperwork and passed it over to a colleague who did it instead.

----------


## toddaniels

*Seekingasylum*: OA visas as a rule are sold as multi-entry. In fact I know a few Embassies who won't do them as a single entry. 

The "multi" part of that visa is the re-entry permit good for as long as the stamp on the visa which says, "must be used by" or "must enter thailand by" (which is a year from the day they issue the visa).  That visa is also good for an unlimited number of exitz/entries during the life of the visa with each entry garnering a full year's permission to stay until stamp.  

As I said; If "terry57" exits/re-enters the country just before the "use by" date, he'll get another year.  However at that time (after the visa itself expires) he'll have to buy a re-entry permit to keep the last year's worth of permission of stay alive, if he leaves and wants to come back.   

*Pragmatic*; I gotta ask the same question, 

Why in buddha'z name would you take your thai wife with you to Immigrations to get another year's extension of stay based on being old (retirement)?  

There's not a single reason you could give me for luggin' her along. I have a personal policy that if I "hold-ur-hand" at Chaengwattana and you're NOT getting an extension of stay based on marriage you can't bring a thai-tag-along. It always opens a frickin' can 'o worms.

Good on your wife for makin' you fly solo next year. It would appear both she and I share a similar trait; we don't cotton to takin' shit of some half-wit thai in uniform!

OFF-TOPIC: it never ceases to amaze me that thai immigrations staff as a rule suck so badly at what passes for engrish here in this country. I find that flummoxing seeing as THAIZ don't ever need to do Immigrations stuff and all the staff does day in day out is deal with foreigners! 

A semi-intelligent person (which I make no claimz to being) might ask; is there a better place where a thai government official might need at least a rudimentary command of engrish than a one chock full 'o foreigners everyday? The mind wobbles...

BACK-ON-TOPIC:
Phuketrichard seemz awfully quiet. I didn't make him mad did I? I know my measly 5 years dealing with Bangkok immigrations doesn't stack up against his 30 years in the grand scheme of thingz.  

At least Phukletrichard was good about cluing us in to what the big cheeze who runz that southern Immigrations division was up to with his half-cocked, hare-brained sweeping policy changez.

Didn't mean to ruffle your featherz man.

----------


## Pragmatic

> There's not a single reason you could give me for luggin' her along.


A few km's from Kap Cheong, towards the border at Chong Chom, they have a big market on a fixed site. Reason enough to take the missus and kids. Women and shopping hey?

----------


## Pragmatic

> we don't cotton to takin' shit of some half-wit thai in uniform!


Unfortunately one has to take the 'shit' at Kap Cheong. As I see it the staff are rotated regularly and I think most take exception to being posted to a backwater office likes of Kap Cheong. Nothing there other than a market 5km down the road. All they deal with are Cambodians and aged farangs married to numpty Isaan women. To me it has to be a punishment posting. Hence the bad service.

----------


## terry57

> What is the total cost from Perth, with all the info charges?



O-A Multi entry visa from Canberra  =  $220

Police clearance      =    $60

Medical report        =     $ 80

Registered post  to Canberra     =        $12

Time to gather all the above info, post to Canberra and return to Perth =  3 weeks Minimum.

Well worth the effort, I'll do it again in two years. 

No probs for me as I combine it with my bi-annual trip home.

----------


## Seekingasylum

Actually, vis - a - vis taking a wife along on a retirement extension application  I have found it works far better than if I went alone. Maybe it's because it's Chaengwattana where most officers and captains are women. When I went alone I had a hard time with an old washed out spinster bitch and ended up demanding I was referred to her captain she was so obdurately stupid. 

Following two occasions I took the wife and sailed through smooth as silk. The officers,both times, ignored me completely and chirruped away quite happily to my wife as they fiddled with the forms. Both asked her what the exchange rate was and merrily accepted the inflated amount she gave. There is one captain however who is just terminally dumb beyond redemption and no matter what happens will want to know the colour of your underwear before she consents to signing the application off.

----------


## Pragmatic

I don't know why but the office I use has a continual turnaround of staff. There's never any consistency other than the turnaround. There nothing at the location to warrant an immigration office. Just 10km down the road there's a border crossing that could double up. 
Why the fcuk they don't put the office in Buriram or Surin is beyond me as that's where the largest proportion of users live.

----------


## terry57

^^^

My bad.    O-A application fee from Canberra was $ 225.

----------


## toddaniels

Okay, let's do a comparative price analysis using terry's hard costs in Oz, versus what it'd have cost him to do it at Chaengwattana for the same exact length of stay;O-A Multi entry visa from Canberra = $225Police clearance = $60Medical report = $80Registered post to Canberra = $12Total = 377 AUD (10850 baht)

Chaengwattanaenter on a 30 day visa exempt stamp = freeApply for a Non-O inside the country = 2000bahtApply for a yearly extension of stay inside the country = 1900bahtApply for a multiple re-entry permit inside the country = 3800bahtApply for 2nd year's extension of stay inside the country = 1900baht3 stat dec forms for proof of income from abroad from the Oz embassy = 600X3= 1800baht.misc copies for all of the above = 100bahtTravel to/from Chaengwattana 4 times (initial Non-O application, receive Non-O in passport, first yearly extension of stay & 2nd year's extension of stay) = 1000bahtTotal 10700baht (AUD 371.79)

The numbers I quoted are just the hard costs of terry doin' it himself at Chaengwattana.

Not only is it virtually the same price, but now terry doesn't have to go to Immigrations for anything except 90 day reporting, which (if he uses a bangkok address) he can do by mail!

He was way better off doin' it the way he ended up, rather than fooling with it inside the country.

Glad it worked out...

----------


## terry57

^

Yep, I'm very happy it worked out. 

I was shitting myself that I had stuffed the Application up and it would Boomerang back to Perth.  

Many things to do for the first time newbie. 

Next time I do it I will fly through it as I now know the go. 

Also got in a nice 2600 Klm road trip so an all round great trip back home.   :Smile: 

Best part being, I now do not have to piss around with Thai Immigration.

----------


## mykthemin

what about the flight costs????

----------


## terry57

^
Totally irrelevant to me, I return home twice a year to catch up with friends, check my business and travel. 

I'm one of the lucky one's who actually likes their home country.  Thailand is great for me also. 

Perth for me is a fart away from Thailand,  its always there so is my house. 

Things go tits up in Thailand and I'm off.

Bloody lucky EH .   :Smile: 

I'll never be one of the shit heads who continually moan and complain about Thailand,  I have a choice.

My choice is to reside in Thailand as long as its all good.

----------


## Phuketrichard

> *Seekingasylum*: OA visas as a rule are sold as multi-entry. In fact I know a few Embassies who won't do them as a single entry. 
> 
> The "multi" part of that visa is the re-entry permit good for as long as the stamp on the visa which says, "must be used by" or "must enter thailand by" (which is a year from the day they issue the visa).  That visa is also good for an unlimited number of exitz/entries during the life of the visa with each entry garnering a full year's permission to stay until stamp.  
> 
> As I said; If "terry57" exits/re-enters the country just before the "use by" date, he'll get another year.  However at that time (after the visa itself expires) he'll have to buy a re-entry permit to keep the last year's worth of permission of stay alive, if he leaves and wants to come back.   
> 
> *Pragmatic*; I gotta ask the same question, 
> 
> Why in buddha'z name would you take your thai wife with you to Immigrations to get another year's extension of stay based on being old (retirement)?  
> ...



:-)
just got nothing to say LOL

One thing, this is second hand as with a 1 year extension i dont go to immigration expect that one time
BUT they are ONLY serving 30 people/day, Yep;
get there at 7:30 and they opne the doors at 8:30 the farang check ur paperwork an give u a number ONLY up to 30
if u dont make it,  see ya tomorrow.  doesn't mean the next day ur givng an preference either and need get in line again.
Its going to be  a total cluster fuck come high season

Only doesn't apply to 90 day check in's   :yerman: 

As to rotation; seems this is the law BUT here in phuket i have been dealing with the same officials for over 20 years!! they must pay a huge amount to be allowed to stay
 but the payoffs......:-)

----------


## toddaniels

They're only serving 30 people a day? Christ how many desks do they have, two?   So, if you're number 31, you don't get to be number 1 the following day? WOW! 

I think next to Chiang Mai the Phuket office serves the most number of foreigners outside of Bangkok (although it could be Jomtien).

FWIW: the officers at Chaengwattana don't seem to ever rotate out. I've known them from before when they were at Suan Plu and almost all are the same. A friend up in Chiang Mai says he's known the same officers there for many years now as well.

Phuketrichard; 
Just wondering; can you do 90 day check-inz by mail at Phuket? If not, it's a good thing they'll let you queue for 90 reports even after they've handed out 30 queue numbers for extensions.

----------


## Phuketrichard

no number 31,  ;-(
the volunteers are even fucking pissed off but....  Basically its a backlash at the army for breaking their rice bowl.

they have 4 officials on the back row and 4 on the front row ( 2 deal with 90 day reports)
WE also have Patong to do tourist extensions, residency certificates  and 90 day reports
Great job

open 10-12
1-3 only

----------


## Humbert

I am going to attempt to get my retirement extension next week at the Pattaya immigration office. I got it last year at Chang Wattana when I lived in Bangkok. Now my permanent address is in Surin but I spend most of the high season in Pattaya with the missus who has a business there. I hope I don't get jerked around and told I have to go to Kap Choeng.

----------


## Pragmatic

> I hope I don't get jerked around and told I have to go to Kap Choeng.


 If unfortunately you have to go Kap Cheong then don't forget they now close on Friday afternoons. :Smile:

----------


## toddaniels

Humbert:
I think it's gonna come down to where you do your 90 day reporting. 

If you've turned in a TM.28 "change of address form" (which foreigners are allegedly required to do if they spend more than 24 hours in another province) to reflect you're staying in Pattaya, AND done at least one 90 day report in Jomtien you should be okay. 

However if you've never changed your address or done a 90 day report in Jomtien, I think they're gonna kick you back to Kap Choeng. That's just what I think's gonna happen, so your mileage may vary.

Let us know if it flies thru or not, as I said, I could be wrong...

----------


## Humbert

^I've done all of my 90 day reports in Pattaya using my Surin address. I'll give it a go and report back to the OP. Have yet to ever set foot in Kap Choeng.

----------


## toddaniels

WOW, that's strange (at least from what I'm accustomed to here in BKK). 

I was out doing some 90 day reports for people and the guy about 5 numbers ahead of me was from Sa Kaeo province. He's staying in Bangkok and wanted to do his 90 day report, but when he put down the Sa Kaeo address they wouldn't let him do it. He was pretty torqued off about it.

I took him aside suggested he do a 'change of address form' using Nana Hotel on Suk Soi 4 (where he was staying) AND then do another 90 day report form with Nana's address and room number.  

My number was just being called and I already had 4 passports so I just grabbed his and put it with the ones I had. Honestly, I couldn't see making him get a new queue number as they were already more than 100 people out and he'da been there until they closed for sure!  

It flew right thru! Go figure... 

Do let us know if they'll do it and what addy you need to use on your extension of stay..

----------


## Humbert

Anyone know which bank account should be verified by the bank? I have a direct deposit account that the US Social Security funds are sent to at Bangkok Bank and I have a savings account that I transfer those funds into monthly. Also, since am using a letter from my embassy to verify income, how many months of my bank statement do I have to copy?

----------


## toddaniels

Here's a couple of questions so I can answer as best I can.

Where are you gonna go to get this yearly extension of stay?

I take it you already have a Non-O visa, but are you going for your FIRST yearly extension of stay based on 'retirement'?

The way I read your post it would appear you have the SS money deposited into your bank in america and then wired into your Bangkok Bank account, right? Or do you have the SS deposit the money directly into your Bangkok Bank account? 

IF you're going the "verification of income from abroad" aka the embassy letter and you're doing it in BANGKOK; you don't show anything as far as money comin' into the country, no bank statements, no nothing.

The way the rule is written is, you don't need to show Immigrations that you bring even a single baht of that money into country. The embassy letter is showing you meet the 65K baht a month by income from abroad is all that's required. 

NOW, if you're doing your extension of stay at Immigrations in some one buffalo village up country, there are different criteria that they "make up" as rules. Some places in addition to the embassy letter, you need to show you transfer in 65K a month. In fact there's one office which has a sign to that effect somewhere upcountry.

IMHO, that's pretty creative interpretation of the rules, because there's NOTHING written in the Police Order which says anything like that!

Good luck, sorry if I didn't understand what you're tryin' to ask.

----------


## Humbert

Tod, I got my first retirement extension of visa last year after working here legally for 10 years. This is the first time I am renewing the retirement extension. As I posted earlier, I got it last year in Bangkok but subsequently moved to Surin. I spend a lot of time in Pattaya for my wife's work so I have used my Surin address but did all my 90 day reports in Pattaya. I want to avoid driving back to Surin to do this so I want to try and get my visa extension in Pattaya.
Social Security deposits my monthly funds into a 'direct deposit' account in the US and it is tranferred to Thailand the next day. You cannot withdraw money directly from this type of account and must come into a branch and transfer the money into a savings account, then you can use your ATM or make regular withdrawals, transfers etc.
I know you are not supposed to need the bank letter or any of the bank statements with the embassy letter but I am just trying to cover all bases.

----------


## toddaniels

So you're getting this year's extension of stay based on retirement in Jomtien right?

If the above is correct you won't need anything other than the notarized US Embassy letter which is called the "Income Affidavit" showing at least 65K baht income per month.
Here's the online version you can fill out & print before you go to the US Embassy to get it notarized..

Income Affidavit PDF

Hope I got it right...

Just as an aside. I know people from the US who get SS and military pensions direct deposited straight into their Bangkok Bank account because Bangkok Bank is the only thai bank with a US branch. Once it hits the NY branch it shows up at their local BB branch here in Thailand within a day. Now these were set up a few fair years ago, (before the BB in New York went to business accounts only).

----------


## Humbert

> If the above is correct you won't need anything other than the notarized US Embassy letter which is called the "Income Affidavit" showing at least 65K baht income per month.
> Here's the online version you can fill out & print before you go to the US Embassy to get it notarized..


Thanks, already have it from the Embassy.




> Just as an aside. I know people from the US who get SS and military pensions direct deposited straight into their Bangkok Bank account because Bangkok Bank is the only thai bank with a US branch. Once it hits the NY branch it shows up at their local BB branch here in Thailand within a day. Now these were set up a few fair years ago, (before the BB in New York went to business accounts only).


Same account I have but your friends are not telling you the whole story. You must transfer the money from the direct deposit account into a savings account. No way around that.

----------


## toddaniels

Oh, that banking info could be like that, I dunno, and the guys who have it are dinosaurs and not really up on what's what.. lol...

Let us know how the extension goes AND if using your Surin address will slide thru on getting an extension of stay in Jomtien. Handz down Jomtien is the most user friendly Immigrations office to deal with and have the "softest touch". 

Except (if the reports are to be believed) they are asking people who want to extend 30 day visa exempt stamps by an additional 30 days (per the new Police order) for 3000baht rather than the "real price" of 1900baht.

----------


## Humbert

^I agree about them having the 'softest touch'. I neglected to file 90 day reports for 10 years and when I did my first one at the Pattaya office they only fined me 2000 baht instead of the stated 5000 baht fine.
Thanks for your help Tod.

----------


## RPETER65

> Originally Posted by OhOh
> 
> 
> 
> What is the total cost from Perth, with all the info charges?
> 
> 
> 
> O-A Multi entry visa from Canberra  =  $220
> ...



May I ask on what basis did get your O-A multi entry, and how long is your permitted to stay stamp for?

----------


## terry57

^
Yes you may.

My basis for the O-A was Retirement.

After meeting all of the criteria it was granted for 12 months complete with a Multi entry stamp. 

I was stamped in the other day till 30 October 2015. 

Happy Days.  :Smile:

----------


## RPETER65

> ^
> Yes you may.
> 
> My basis for the O-A was Retirement.
> 
> After meeting all of the criteria it was granted for 12 months complete with a Multi entry stamp. 
> 
> I was stamped in the other day till 30 October 2015. 
> 
> Happy Days.


Great job.

----------


## toddaniels

Fuck me Molly!
Went to Chaengwattana today with a couple of acquaintances. Got there at 8:50 and there were 42 people already in the queue for extensions of stay based on marriage, raising half-thai kidz or retirement! I have NEVER seen that section full like that ever.

Factor in the "visa agents" who've previously "greased the wheel" with this or that officer in that section, who continually queue jump as soon as their 'target officer' has no one at the desk and it made for a LONG frickin' day out there!

Still mission accomplished; four-90 reports, one-Non-O visa application, two-30 day extensions, one retirement extension & a re-entry permit.. 

It was a few more people than I'd liked to have at one time and was kinda like herding cats!



I tried to insert a video about herding cats, but it just jumps the link. Dunno what I'm doin' wrong.. either I'm stupid or I'm so tired I forgot how to do it.

----------


## Humbert

> Oh, that banking info could be like that, I dunno, and the guys who have it are dinosaurs and not really up on what's what.. lol...
> 
> Let us know how the extension goes AND if using your Surin address will slide thru on getting an extension of stay in Jomtien. Handz down Jomtien is the most user friendly Immigrations office to deal with and have the "softest touch". 
> 
> Except (if the reports are to be believed) they are asking people who want to extend 30 day visa exempt stamps by an additional 30 days (per the new Police order) for 3000baht rather than the "real price" of 1900baht.


I was able to do my 90 day again with the Surin address in Pattaya but no dice for the retirement extension. Have to do that in my jang wat. Looks like a 150k roundtrip to Kap Choeng from my house next week. I guess we will have to pay the border market a visit while in the area.

----------


## toddaniels

Humbert I kinda sorta thought you were gonna get kicked back by Jomtien. 

I'd inagine if you'da filed a TM.28 change of address in Jomtien then done a 90 day report WITH your Jomtien address (a couple times) AND used a local address on your TM.7 it might have flown thru.

Good Luck...

----------


## Humbert

> Humbert I kinda sorta thought you were gonna get kicked back by Jomtien. 
> 
> I'd inagine if you'da filed a TM.28 change of address in Jomtien then done a 90 day report WITH your Jomtien address (a couple times) AND used a local address on your TM.7 it might have flown thru.
> 
> Good Luck...


They said I would need to establish a residence in Jang wat Chon Buri for 30 days for them to have jurisdiction. However the guy in the adjacent photo/copy shop to Immigration said he could run it through _for a fee.
_

----------


## toddaniels

Which is exactly why I said 


> "IF you'da filed a TM.28 change of address in Jomtien then done a 90 day report WITH your Jomtien address (a couple times)".


Filing the change of address and then doing a 90 day report WITH that address most likely woulda hit the mark in the eyez of the thaiz, no matter what b/s excuse they parroted to you...  

You'da already been in their system with a Chon Buri address, NOT the address in Surin.

----------


## Humbert

^Hindsight is certainly 20/20. I fully anticipated doing my visa related business in Surin but I am spending much more time down here than I thought I would. So it's not such a big deal. I will be in Surin next week and make the drive to Kap Choeng.

----------


## cnx37

Went to CNX Immigration Office on 18/12. Queue-on-line system. CNX office has got a reputation for a long wait.*The precess was very long. In & out within 30 minutes.*
Placing B800k in a Thai bank makes life too simple - single or married - less paperwork.
I was applying for an extension of an O-A visa - retirement visa.

----------


## toddaniels

Well, glad it sailed right thru! That online queue system lets you book 100 days early however it's usually booked out the second more slots open up.. Bangkok has an online queue system but I've never gotten it to work EVER...

Please realize; no one is disputing that the 800K banked money method doesn't work. However I imagine you woulda sailed thru with an Embassy letter just as easily...  

You are quite thick on terminology aren't you.. 

You might have originally had a Non-Immigrant Type-OA visa (which you'da got in your country BEFORE you set foot here; requires a police back ground check, a medical certificate, proof of meeting financial criteria, etc)..  

However what you were doing at immigrations was applying for a "yearly extension of stay" based on being over 50, meeting the requirements and on having  previously held a Non Immigrant visa (which is now expired).  

You NEVER "renew" a visa, nor do you "renew" an extension of stay, you apply for a new extension of stay every single year. It doesn't matter how many years you've done that, it doesn't count for anything.. UNLESS:

If you were getting yearly extensions of stay and have an "unbroken chain of them" since Oct 21, 1998; there is a grandfather clause.  People who were over 60 at that time need only 200K in the bank, and people who were 55 at that time need only 400K in the bank. 

Of all the hundreds of foreigners I know living here I know of only two who have managed to keep their extensions of stay unbroken, without fucking it up some how and they show the reduced financial requirements. Although every time they go to Immigrations it's a dog-n-pony show trying to push it thru; because almost NO one has 16+ years of unbroken extensions of stay.

----------


## cnx37

Whatever you reckon, Tod. Call it what you like. In summary, I have had a retirement visa ever since 2003. B800k is about USD25k. For me that is a great investment.
Pedantics as you will - I have no concerns until Dec next year.
BTW, living in any part of CNX Privince requiresa trip to CNx - even if Chiang Rai is closer.

----------


## terry57

The 800K in the bank method for Australians has just got a whole lot more unnecessary up against using a small part of ones brain and going the Embassy letter.

Exchange rates at 30 Baht to 1 AUD came in at  $26,666 .

Today at 26 Baht to 1 AUD its $30,769 tied up in a Thai bank earning virtually nothing.

Be a tad stupid to go down that route when the embassy letter is so easy to obtain for us Australians. 

But then again if one is going to use that money during the year and then replenish it when the time comes to renew the extension that will work. 

Dead money sitting there though earning zero.

----------


## cnx37

Thank you for your financial guidance, Kuhn Guru. Living in Nth Thailand brings into play different logistics. The method I utilise has been quite comfortable for me for 12 years now.
When are you avaliable for an appointment for financial advice?
$$$ in LOS or Oz - no superannuation=little difference. Financial risk?

----------


## toddaniels

"cnx37" you've had "yearly extensions of stay" for every year since 2003.. Your original visa expired when you applied for your first extension way back when...  :deadhorsebig: 

In fact you've NEVER had a "retirement visa" for this country! No matter what engrish they stamp into your passport.. Even if you originally got a Non-Immigrant Type-OA, it'da been called a "longstay" visa. 

WOW! What a great investment! You must be raking in the profit! The less than one percent interest paid on money a straight savings account in thailand hasta be one money making machine for you! 

Now a fixed deposit account yields more but; different immigrations offices have different criteria on if they'll accept a time or fixed deposit accounts. The linch-pin seems to be IF you can access the money any time with just a trip to the bank or not.. 

"cnx37" goddess bless you, please call it what ever you want to and by all means tie your money up how ever you want to too.. 

Glad you got another year....

----------


## cnx37

Tod, it is so simple that I choose not to spend every waking hour trying to save B10.
Pedantics - as I have said previously. Go for it. It is the document that matters.
I have the B800k in a term/fixed deposit & yes, it attracts withholding tax @ 15%. Oz is not really dissimilar. Interest rates on the amount for this period of time - the variance between the AUD & THB deposits
When one explores on the "macro" basis, B800k is not a big chunk for self-funded retirees (I retired at age 42).
A quick trip to the bank - get the documentation; photocopying; 2 photographs; there ain't much more to it.

----------


## Mr Earl

^That's fine and dandy for you amigo. Just don't forget 800k baht isn't just chump change for many expats who've been gored by the system.. 
You be lucky and managed your finances with educated intelligence. Not everyone is so lucky.

----------


## cnx37

Mr Earl, I comprehendo.
In LOS, I am fine. In UK, I am stuffed.
From memory, immigrants to Oz (excl refugees) need several $00,000 in order to enter the playground.
In a smaller way, a similar philosophy applies here in LOS.
In reality, I would be surprised what the expat community contribute to LOS in a financial way.
It is not all about what is in it for me. Sometimes, what can one contribute applies.

See ya

----------


## toddaniels

NEWS FLASH "cnx37": what we ain't talkin' like this place is a first world country! Nor is it about what you contribute (or imagine you do) to thailand!..

No matter what news worthy thingz come up about how much foreigners married to thaiz from one buffalo villages in Nakhon Nowhere contribute to the well being of these people. At the end of the day it doesn't matter if you support all the thai in-lawz and out-lawz in your "extended thai family" along with their hare brained get rich slow (aka; never get rich) schemes! 

Honestly, these people (that would be the thaiz) don't give two shites if you have a thai wife and a herd of half-breed kidz. Last time I checked, thaiz and westerners were the same species, so we can procreate freely. Thaiz don't care (or at least normal thaiz don't care) if you've built/paid for a house, bought land (in your wife's name) or what ever you got goin' on here. 

Your contribution to thai society as a whole is so small (other than the aforementioned in-lawz/out-lawz) as to be a drop in the proverbial bucket in the grand scheme of thingz.. As far as the "powerz-that-be" are concerned, this country runz on ONE thing; TOURISM... Period, full stop, end of story... 

We (that would be almost ALL foreigners living here) just don't count, just don't matter, just don't figure into the equation.

My advice, get OFF your high whore, err high horse and realize you're just another white guy here doin' what ever you need to, to get by..

The only thing I'll agree on is; $25K US (+/-)  is chump change to garner a "yearly extension of stay" IF you're over 50! Which is to say, you get "permission to live here for another year". Next year who knowz where the "bar" will be? It's anyone's guess.

Sheesh. . . Don't over estimate your own self-importance! That has been the downfall of more foreigners than I have fingerz and toez to count on, and last time I checked I still have 'em all.(so that would be twenty, I think)..

Remember, DON'T hate the messenger; hate the message! :Smile: 

Please note; your mileage may vary, some restrictions apply, void where prohibited by law... "All scenes whether actual or created depict authenticated facts." :smiley laughing:

----------


## cnx37

Tod, you wrote a lot but you had very little to say.

----------


## Headworx

> Dead money sitting there though earning zero.


You can have the 800 grand in an FD account. I do this and get something like 2.7% for 14 months with Kasikorn. Ok it's not much of a return, more like enough for a few good nights out, but at least it's not completely dead money. Jomtien immigration are fine with the bank letter showing you have the money in FD, even though in theory you can't touch it. Can't speak for other immigration offices besides Jomtien though, and it should be mentioned that I use an agent to do the legwork so the chances of getting pinged for paperwork not being by-the-letter are slim.

----------


## cnx37

> Originally Posted by terry57
> 
> 
> Dead money sitting there though earning zero.
> 
> 
> You can have the 800 grand in an FD account. I do this and get something like 2.7% for 14 months with Kasikorn. Ok it's not much of a return, more like enough for a few good nights out, but at least it's not completely dead money. Jomtien immigration are fine with the bank letter showing you have the money in FD, even though in theory you can't touch it. Can't speak for other immigration offices besides Jomtien though, and it should be mentioned that I use an agent to do the legwork so the chances of getting pinged for paperwork not being by-the-letter are slim.


I have been doing the same for the past 12 years ie fixed/term deposit Bank BKK & CNX Immigration.
Smooth as "Thai Silk".
Interest rates & withholding tax similar.

----------


## Boon Mee

> I know you are not supposed to need the bank letter or any of the bank statements with the embassy letter but I am just trying to cover all bases.


At Ayutthaya Immigration all you need the bank letter, passbook updated day of visa extension and that's it w/regard to money requirements.

----------


## Wasp

Please forgive me for asking a simple question that has probably been asked a thousand times before .

It's just that when you start reading this Thread you get caught up in the different interpretations of different Offices , different arrangements for Australians and Americans , contradictory statements about whether a Declaration of adequate funds from your Embassy will satisfy Thai authorities .

And so on .

Plus of course these things change all the damn time .

So here's what a Thai Embassy website in England says about applying for an O-A visa ............

" REQUIRED DOCUMENTS

Validity of passport at least 1 year
Three (3) visa application forms and 3 passport size recent photographs 
Non-Immigrant “O-A” (Long Stay) Form 
Copy of bank statement having in possession of annually income equivalent to Thai currency at 
     least 800,000 Baht or monthly income 65,000 Baht. (approximately GBP 14,000.00/annum)
In case attached copy of bank statement, the original reference letter from the banking concerned is      necessary.
Criminal Record check from own country and country of permanent residence with validity of at least     3 months. Applicants residing in the United Kingdom will need to have a police clearance issued from here.
Medical Record proving applicant has never been infected with contagious disease with validity at least 3 months (in accordance with Immigration Act B.E.2522)


And I haven't asked a question yet .

My question --- there is nothing in here which says that my money has to be in a Thai bank .  Maybe it's just a supposition . Maybe that's the way it has always been . But it doesn't STATE that your fund has to be in a Thai bank .
So can I leave my money in a UK bank and just show Bank Statements ?
Then again there's nothing here about Declarations from your Embassy when it comes to extensions . But some of you seem to be doing things that way .


* Additionally - if you're patient enough - there's nothing here about only needing to show 400 000 if you are married to a Thai .

I realise that looking for crystal clarity in a country that allows different Offices to interpret things in different ways is asking too much .
But as close as I can get to clarity on this would be good .



Wasp

----------


## charleyboy

I think you'll find that O-A visa is a different kettle of fish...You are applying for this in your own country. Just proving to the Thai Embassy that you've got the required funds etc...
When you're applying over here, the monies have to be in a Thai account unless you can prove an income of 65,000 baht or more.

Anyway. Our American friend will be here in a while...

----------


## Boon Mee

> I think you'll find that O-A visa is a different kettle of fish...You are applying for this in your own country. Just proving to the Thai Embassy that you've got the required funds etc...
> When you're applying over here, the monies have to be in a Thai account unless you can prove an income of 65,000 baht or more.
> 
> Anyway. Our American friend will be here in a while...


You used to be able to get the Non O-A down in Penang.  That's where I got mine a few years ago.

To the best of my knowledge, that 800K THB has to be in a *Thai bank* - *in your own name too.*

That extension based on Marriage is a whole lot more cumbersome.  More paperwork and the requirement to show photos of your house, bedroom - all kinds of intrusive stuff.

----------


## terry57

^^^

I've just done my O-A in Australia.

Must show the Embassy you have the 800 K in your home bank. 

Has nothing to do with showing money in a Thai Bank, totally irrelevant .

It was easy to gain the O-A at home except for the Police clearance which takes 14 working days to process. 

Great thing is one's money can stay at home earning interest and the O-A is good for two years if played correctly.

I'll more than likely go this way again in two years time especially now the AUD is tanking. 

Fook having 800 K swanning around over here making piss all.

----------


## charleyboy

> You used to be able to get the Non O-A down in Penang.


Not in country...That's what I was getting at.

----------


## terry57

> Originally Posted by terry57
> 
> 
> Dead money sitting there though earning zero.
> 
> 
> You can have the 800 grand in an FD account. I do this and get something like 2.7% for 14 months with Kasikorn.


Some people consider getting 2.7 % reasonable so the only thing I can say to that is its a very low return and I'm glad I'm not getting that sort of return on my money and many others would agree.

I mean most of us rely on a decent Interest rate on our Investments to keep the bank account on the healthy side.

last year my money made 11.3 % this year it will not produce that but it will be a shit load more than 2.7 %.

Hence why I refuse to transfer 800 K into a Thai bank if I can possible avoid it.

----------


## Boon Mee

> ^^^
> 
> I've just done my O-A in Australia.
> 
> Must show the Embassy you have the 800 K in your home bank. 
> 
> Has nothing to do with showing money in a Thai Bank, totally irrelevant .
> 
> It was easy to gain the O-A at home except for the Police clearance which takes 14 working days to process. 
> ...


I was talking about the retirement extension done here in LOS.  You need to show that the money is here in a Thai bank.  BTW, if you have over a mill in most Thai banks, you'll get upwards of 3.5 to 4% interest in a term account.  Since the THB has to be in the bank at least 3 months before applying for the extension, it's preferable to have those funds making some interest.  

What's the best rate anyone can get in OZ or the states these days?

For the initial Non O-A visa, that can be done anywhere there's an embassy or consulate.  I certainly wasn't going to fly all the way back to the States to apply so Penang, at that time, was issuing visas.

----------


## mykthemin

Do these people who go home to renew visa's ever consider the costs of the travel etc to do this, I don't think so? renew here, so far 6 years, very easy and cheap with the cash in a thai bank earning some interest, certainly more than many other countries. and readily available in case of a need. A total no brainer in my opinion.

----------


## toddaniels

> For the initial Non O-A visa, that can be done anywhere there's an embassy or consulate.  I certainly wasn't going to fly all the way back to the States to apply so Penang, at that time, was issuing visas.


Boon Mee; how about you scan that "Non-Immigrant Type-OA" visa you got stamped into your passport from Penang and black out the info just so we can see the name, date, and must be used by date?

I'm not saying, I don't believe you, nope, hang about, I *AM* saying I don't believe you.. 

In all the checking I've done about that type if Visa; an OA can't be had from ANY thai embassy or consulate in S/E Asia unless your passport is from that country. 

Now you might have gotten a *Non-Immigrant Type-O* <-(note there is no A after the O) from them. On that you later applied for a yearly extension of stay inside the country. 

Call me a cynic, I don't think you pulled an *OA* from Penang, even if they were known for being the "shady thai visa service" capital of S/E Asia.

I'll bet dollars to durian that you got one of two thingz; 
a single entry 90 day Non-Immigrant Type-O
OR 
a year long multi entry Non-Immigrant Type-O where you had to border bounce every 90 days for the year.

There are HUGE differences between a Non-Immigrant Type-O visa and a Non-Immigrant Type-OA visa.

Please prove me wrong.  :Smile:

----------


## terry57

^ ^

You do not actually think that a punter would fly all the way back to his home country to obtain an O-A Visa do you .   :Confused: 

That would be absolutely stupid considering one can get the extension in Thailand.

On the other hand, considering I fly back to Perth for short periods twice a year why would I not gain the O-A there and save pissing around getting it here ?

Its not hard to work that one out mate.

----------


## terry57

^^

Yep Boon-Mee has fuked that one up.

He got the O visa for sure.

----------


## terry57

> What's the best rate anyone can get in OZ or the states these days?


In Australia the bank rates are pathetic maybe two % or a bit more in fixed term.

But a well managed Super fund will still be doing OK. Not the big returns of last year but way above what any Bank could offer.

Additional plus is that in Australia the Self funded retire does not pay tax on his Super earnings but tax is payable on the shitty bank earnings. 

One would be Mad to have all his savings in a friggin Bank, Inflation would eat it anyway, a sure way to go Bankrupt.

----------


## cnx37

Terry, did you get your 1st Non-Immigrant Visa (O-A) in LOS or did you get it in Oz? Then, after 12 months, was it "extended" in LOS or Oz?
Do you need to have an account with B800k in a Thai bank in THB in order to extend your visa? (I assume that you do not have a OAP etc).
My recollection (12 years ago) was that I got a type O visa in Oz & then converted it to an O-A in LOS. Obviously, by the way, I had B800k in THB in a Thai bank.
Do you re-apply for your "O" visa each year or just "extend" the existing one? Is it a type "O' or a type "O-A" visa?

----------


## terry57

> Terry, did you get your 1st Non-Immigrant Visa (O-A) in LOS or did you get it in Oz? 
> 
> One can only obtain the O-A visa in ones home country, In los one gets The O Type Visa and then gains the extension. 
> 
> Then, after 12 months, was it "extended" in LOS or Oz?
> 
> No need for me to extend, I will leave and enter Thailand again just before the first 12 months expires. They will stamp me in for a further 12 months, I must buy a multi entry permit though. 
> 
> 
> ...



Many people still unsure how the system works.

----------


## toddaniels

> You do not actually think that a punter would fly all the way back to his home country to obtain an O-A Visa do you.


One can only obtain the O-A visa in ones home country
Now Terry, which one is it? Can't have it both ways...  :deadhorsebig: 

Perhaps that first quote you meant an 0 visa NOT an OA

Here I thought you were becoming more proficient with thai visa terminology.. 

Still, you got the OA from Oz and you're set for the next 2 years.. I commend that.

Should you ever deign to pass by me whilst I am sitting Soi side, I will tug my fetlock, err forelock and genuflect.. :Smile:

----------


## terry57

> Originally Posted by terry57
> 
> 
> You do not actually think that a punter would fly all the way back to his home country to obtain an O-A Visa do you.
> 
> 
> One can only obtain the O-A visa in ones home country
> Now Terry, which one is it? Can't have it both ways... 
> 
> Perhaps that first quote you meant an 0 visa NOT an OA



Don't know why you see a problem with my terminology on this one.  ?

I stated,  " no one would fly home to their home country just to get the O-A Visa. "

Why would they do that when one could get an  O Type Visa in Thailand and then Gain an extension  ? 

I followed up by explaining that I only obtained the O-A  because I was flying home anyway.

If I was not flying home I would of obtained the O type visa here and gained an Extension. 

You get it now. ?

----------


## Humbert

> An Australian at this moment can produce an Embassy letter declaring proof of income.


I guess it depends on where you reside and which Immigration office you use. Many offices are now requiring copies of the last three months bank statements in addition to the embassy letter.

----------


## terry57

^

In this thread Tod has explained that what he has said is only applicable to Chang wattana Immigration in Bangkok. 

Yes you are right, other Immigration may not honer the Embassy letter, they seem to make up their own rules.

At this Moment Chang Wattana will accept the income letter from The Embassy.

----------


## Boon Mee

Well, boys, it appears I made a misstatement.  It was a Non Imm O Visa that I got at Penang Immigration.  Not the O-A which, upon further reflection, you only get in your own home country as mentioned above.  I knew that but had forgotten,

Anyhow, say you're living here in LOS and you want that Non Imm Type O visa, right?  Well, at that time - operative phrase here '_at that time_' the only way you could obtain said visa was to boogie on down to Penang or Singapore or up to Vientiene - KL wasn't issuing them at that time.  In other words, you had to leave the country.

Once you got back to LOS you then registered with Immigration at the office nearest where you live.  That's when this money thing comes in.  For the first application to establish your brand spanking new Non Imm O visa, the 800K THB had to be in the Thai bank for 2 months prior.  Talking about the Retirement extension here.

Apologies for the confusion!  :Smile:

----------


## terry57

^
Its easy to get confused with this stuff mate given how the Thai Immigration seems to make up their own rules at different locations. 

Terminology is important as well when using the written word.

----------


## Boon Mee

The written word too is subject to different interpretations as you say, terry.

For example, at Ayutthaya Immigration, the requirements for a non O retirement extension are as I've mentioned earlier.  No need for an embassy letter.

To further the discussion, I should have mentioned that if you were coming into LOS on a 30 day visitor visa, then...the requirement is to leave the country and obtain that all important Non O in another location.

If you are already here on a Work Visa, believe you don't have to leave but...as stressed many times, things change fast and different Immigration offices have their own procedures.

----------


## toddaniels

Boon Mee, no harm no foul, I kinda sorta thought that's what you got.

Yeah, KL is hard as nailz on giving those Non-O's out. 

At least here in Bangkok at Chaengwattana Immigrations you can apply for a single entry Non-O from either a 30 day visa exempt stamp or a 60 day tourist visa. 

They take your application it goes under review for 2 weeks and then you show back up and they stamp the visa and a new permission to stay until stamp of 90 days in your passport. 

It is the one thing I truly hate about the Immigrations Offices scattered around this country; there is NO consistency between them.

In other news, that apply for a Non-O inside the country can no longer be done in Pattaya (Jomtien) OR Chiang Mai. Those people hafta go to Bangkok to do it or go outta the country..

----------


## Wasp

> I think you'll find that O-A visa is a different kettle of fish...You are applying for this in your own country. Just proving to the Thai Embassy that you've got the required funds etc...
> When you're applying over here, the monies have to be in a Thai account unless you can prove an income of 65,000 baht or more.
> 
> Anyway. Our American friend will be here in a while...


Thank you charleyboy .

----------


## Wasp

> To the best of my knowledge, that 800K THB has to be in a *Thai bank* - *in your own name too.*
> 
> That extension based on Marriage is a whole lot more cumbersome.  More paperwork and the requirement to show photos of your house, bedroom - all kinds of intrusive stuff.



But despite the extra work ..... is this 400 000 ?

----------


## toddaniels

> You get it now. ?


 Sorry I mis-remembered or mis-read what you'd written..

I got it! Still, I know more than a few people who routinely go back to where ever they're from to garner an OA (long stay).. Simply because it gives them 2 trouble free years here.. Price-wise it's the cheapest way to go for 2 years in country.. 

*Wasp*; the yearly extension of stay IN COUNTRY based on marriage to a thai national is indeed 400K baht in a thai bank in an account in your name ONLY. The balance can't drop a salueng (BTW; that's a quarter baht) below 400K during the preceding 60 days. There are pictures, documents, maps, etc required and it goes "under consideration" for a full month (or more) before they stamp the yearly extension of stay into your passport. I'd say, IF you're over 50, fuck the "I'm married to a thai gurl" extension. Just go for the 800K banked here or your embassy's letter, IF your office accepts it and get your extension of stay based on being over 50!    

I don't know of ANYONE who ever pulled more than a year long Non-O multi-entry visa from another country based on having a thai wife.. With that type of visa you need to "border-bounce" every 90 days. That's it..

If you're in thailand right now you can go to Savannakhet Lao (across the river from Mukdahan) and get the visa I just mentioned without ANY financial proof AT ALL. It's 5K baht I think..

----------


## Boon Mee

^
Good advice.  :Smile: 

Anyone know if Immigration has started to fingerprint farangs yet when conducting any visa business?  Read somewhere that plan was in the works.

----------


## toddaniels

> Anyone know if Immigration has started to fingerprint farangs yet when conducting any visa business?  Read somewhere that plan was in the works.


A fair number of years ago in Bangkok at Chaengwattana, they did install  and start using a finger print scanner at all the desks and scanned  your right index finger when you got extensions of stay. This went on  for about 6 months, then the scanner program broke. They left the  un-used scanner devices on the desks for an additional 6 months, but now  they're gone...

I read about it again but that's another one of those hare-brained scheme spouted out by either that low level publicity grabbing wing-nut immigrations guy in Chiang Mai. He's the one that said (talking out his ass) foreigners would soon be able to do 90 day reporting at 7/11's <-yeah when I start shitting bars of gold.. 
OR 
It was by the head-honcho, yet still a publicity grabbing wing-nut who runs the Southern Division. He's the one who said (talking out his ass too) that foreigners HAD to carry their passports all the time. That was rescinded a day later by the real guy in Bangkok who is the head of ALL the immigrations offices in thailand..    

I think this year you're going to see some really significant changes in extensions of stay policy. There are back-channel meetings between the Joint Foreign Chambers of Commerce in Thailand, other foreign entities which have clout and immigrations officials at Chaengwattana.. Who knows if any of the suggestions offered out will be adopted or if it's just your typical thai glad-handing, lip-service b/s like always...

----------


## mykthemin

If only this top dog could get all his underlings to sing from the same hymn sheet it would be a miracle.

----------


## toddaniels

> If only this top dog could get all his underlings to sing from the same hymn sheet it would be a miracle.


If wishes were whores, we'd all ride one every nite! 

Whoops, sorry mixed up my sayings.

I meant if wishes were horses, then beggars would ride..

The penchant for any thai with a modicum of power in any governmental agency to "โชว์ พาว" (the thai phrase for "show power" or "flex their muscles") is just too pervasive. Even when the head of immigrations makes a statement that all offices must follow, few actually do take it to heart.

There are some whacked (as in bat-shit crazy) officers in the immigrations offices scattered around this country.. They make up rules on their own, post signage stating stuff that's NOT written into the Police Orders.

No one does anything about it, except whine on english language forums for thailand about the injustice of it all. Few people call the government hotline to complain, even fewer question an immigrations officer to their face while they're sitting in front of 'em. 

My advice, man up, grow a pair of balls, and if something's not right question it, push it up the chain 'o command or call the hotline while you're sitting there. 

Thaiz will push us as far as we will let them, but thaiz will also back down when they find out we aren't pansy-assed push-overs too..

Anecdotally; I remember a few fair years back in that b/s immigrations office up in Nong Khai when I was accompanying a foreigner for a yearly extension of stay based on being "old" (retirement). One old hag officer was a real cnut. She seemed to make up stuff as we sat there saying, this wasn't right, this was wrong, we had to do this, that and the other thing. I called the hotline right there, got someone from Bangkok to call me back, explained the situation, handed the phone to her, and presto-chango we got the extension. In leaving that officer said to me in engrish "You no need come back here again.." I said to her in thai "Follow the rules and I won't".

----------


## mykthemin

Please can I have the hotline number?

----------


## mykthemin

can I please have this hotline number/email.

----------


## Wasp

> I'd say, IF you're over 50, fuck the "I'm married to a thai gurl" extension. Just go for the 800K banked here or your embassy's letter, IF your office accepts it and get your extension of stay based on being over 50!    
> If you're in thailand right now you can go to Savannakhet Lao (across the river from Mukdahan) and get the visa I just mentioned without ANY financial proof AT ALL. It's 5K baht I think..


Thanks for this todd .

It looks nice and clear until you throw a spanner in !!!

I mean ...... I ask and so I do listen . 
You advise strongly that there's a lot less hassle if you just have the 800 000 stay in the bank .
But there's a big difference in having 800 000 sat there instead of 400 000 .
Even if you spend some and top it up in time it comes to the same thing of having 800 000 stoney dead in the bank .A lot of money to be sacrificing .

Anyway - I know where I am - that is until you say " 800K banked here or your embassy's letter "
Because my first reading of this Thread said to me that the embassy letter was for applying for the original O-A in your home country .
Now you seem to say to me that it's possible in country to have an Embassy letter accepted instead of having money in the bank .

Am I reading that right ?

Incidentally here .... I'm well over 50 , the Thai base is in Korat , and I'm still in the UK .
I'm trying to get my head crystal clear about what I need to do . In a process with all the clarity of Bisto gravy !

And thanks again .

----------


## Boon Mee

> But there's a big difference in having 800 000 sat there instead of 400 000 .
> Even if you spend some and top it up in time it comes to the same thing of having 800 000 stoney dead in the bank .A lot of money to be sacrificing .
> [/COLOR] .


K. Wasp

Get your head wrapped around the fact that that money is far from "dead" in the bank.  Last time I checked you can get upwards of 3.5 to 4% interest on anything over a mill.  What's your bank back home paying on a passbook account these days?  Of course you have to deposit those funds in a time account but it there's an emergency, the money is still there for you to withdraw.

----------


## terry57

> Anyway - I know where I am - that is until you say " 800K banked here or your embassy's letter "
> Because my first reading of this Thread said to me that the embassy letter was for applying for the original O-A in your home country .
> Now you seem to say to me that it's possible in country to have an Embassy letter accepted instead of having money in the bank .
> 
> Am I reading that right ?




If you apply for the O-A in England you need a letter from your bank proving funds.
Nothing to do with the Embassy whatso ever. Down load the Application and read the requirements. 

The good part about this is you can keep your money at home in England earning decent Interest. No need to show shit here.

If you go for the Retirement Extension in Thailand you must show money in the Bank , English cannot gain an Embassy letter unless they show proof of funds to their Embassy in Bangkok. 

Australians and Americans can just fill out a stat Dec at their Embassy in Bangkok declaring funds available and the Embassy will accept that without needing proof.

This is the difference, the English must prove to their Embassy they have the money Available. 

To by pass this requirement you just bang the money in a Thai bank and get the bank Letter.

Up to you. 

Good fun sorting this stuff out innit.   :Smile:

----------


## Boon Mee

> The good part about this is you can keep your money at home in England earning decent Interest. No need to show shit here.


Ahem...like what's that _decent_ interest rate back home in OZ or Blighty, K. Terry?

Here, you can get as mentioned, over 4% in say a 11 month time deposit.

----------


## Pragmatic

> Here, you can get as mentioned, over 4% in say a 11 month time deposit.


Which bank(s) are offering 4% and over please?

----------


## terry57

> Ahem...like what's that _decent_ interest rate back home in OZ or Blighty, K. Terry?
> 
> Here, you can get as mentioned, over 4% in say a 11 month time deposit.



I would be very surprised if the English do not have alternative venues to invest money besides a Bank. 

In Australia a bank is considered somewhere one parks money until an alternative venue is found.

You are American Eh Booney, same applies to you guys, you would not have your money sitting in a bank for to long EH. ?

Do you guys not have Superannuation funds or other venues. ??

Of course you do, Jesus bank interest is nothing, inflation eats it and one goes back wards in real terms.

Just drawing from ones principle stash all the time, going backwards financially.

----------


## Happy As Larry

> I think this year you're going to see some really significant changes in extensions of stay policy. There are back-channel meetings between the Joint Foreign Chambers of Commerce in Thailand, other foreign entities which have clout and immigrations officials at Chaengwattana.. Who knows if any of the suggestions offered out will be adopted or if it's just your typical thai glad-handing, lip-service b/s like always...


I would be interested to hear your take on the possible changes being discussed

----------


## Wasp

> K. Wasp
> 
> Get your head wrapped around the fact that that money is far from "dead" in the bank.  Last time I checked you can get upwards of 3.5 to 4% interest on anything over a mill.  What's your bank back home paying on a passbook account these days?  Of course you have to deposit those funds in a time account but it there's an emergency, the money is still there for you to withdraw.


OK Boon Mee .

You're quite right about Banks in the UK . 0.5% in an ordinary Account .

I just want to play things out safely and if I have to leave money in a bank then that's what I must do .

But 400 000 .

I just hoped for a moment there that I could produce an Embassy letter instead .

Thanks.

----------


## Boon Mee

> Originally Posted by Boon Mee
> 
> Here, you can get as mentioned, over 4% in say a 11 month time deposit.
> 
> 
> Which bank(s) are offering 4% and over please?


Last time I checked, Bangkok Bank was on an eleven month CD.  For amounts of a mill and over.  This was a few weeks ago but check the various webpages of the bigger banks here in LOS and they can tell you up to the minute what those rates are.  :Smile:

----------


## charleyboy

Can we put this fookin' thread to bed?


Next person to add to this thread is the biggest wanker in the world!

----------


## piwanoi

> Originally Posted by Wasp
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway - I know where I am - that is until you say " 800K banked here or your embassy's letter "
> Because my first reading of this Thread said to me that the embassy letter was for applying for the original O-A in your home country .
> Now you seem to say to me that it's possible in country to have an Embassy letter accepted instead of having money in the bank .
> 
> Am I reading that right ?
> ...


  I doubt there are many Banks in the UK paying 2.55% tax free on a 6 month rollover which is what I'm getting at this moment in time with Bangkok bank ,I'd be interested to know which Banks across the pond are paying better :Smile:

----------


## OhOh

> If you apply for the O-A in England you need a letter from your bank proving funds.


No letter from the bank is required.

What the Thai Embassy in London, they seem to be the only place who will issuethem, requires for an O-A multi-entry 1 year visa is, along with other pieces of paper:

1. The sight of an original bank statement which indicates the required monthly income/capital amount. Many people receive these on a monthly basis. Note the singular, statement, Some have gone paperless, with their bank, but can order specific months as required.

2. The original bank statement must be stamped by a Notary Public. A Notary Public is a person of good standing. A solicitor for example. The UK Yellow pages are full of such people. The charges they want for this 5 minute job vary, so shop around.

There is a thread on this procedure on TD.

https://teakdoor.com/thai-visa-runs-b...plication.html (Thai Embassy London - Visa Application)

----------


## piwanoi

All these will be taxed at source ,hardly awe inspiring are they? :Smile: UK Bank Account Rates - Compare UK Bank Interest Rates

----------


## toddaniels

While only slightly related I thought I'd post this anyway. 

The newest province in thailand Bueng Kan (made by splitting Nong Khai province) has its own immigrations office. They are evidently operating under the same criteria as Nong Khai is if you use an embassy letter as proof of income from abroad to garner an extension of stay based on being over 50 (retirement). 

The criteria is; you either need to show 65K baht worth of transfers from the bank in your country into your thai bank account OR you need to show 65K baht worth of ATM withdrawal receipts per month from your foreign bank's Visa/MC or what ever card you use..

I just called and spoke to the guy who runs Bueng Kan Immigrations (because I'm nosy, more than any other reason) to check and see if what was reported on another forum was in fact true or if it was just a once off.  I mentioned to him that there's no "clause" in the current Police order stating this, and asked in thai "who thought this policy up?". He said he thought it up himself but added that NongKhai does it too and seeing as those workers all used to work in the NongKhai office they kept the policy.

Anyway, just thought people who get their extensions of stay up in that neck of the woodz should know is all.

Oh, incredibly as it seems, (because my thai is coarse, blunt, terse and has a hillbilly Ohio accent) and I was asking him stuff NO thai would have balls enough to ask, the guy said, "For a foreigner you speak pretty clear thai.." 

He didn't call me the "thai-F-word" that they use in Bangkok to refer to foreigners; ฝรั่ง instead he used the Isaan term บักสีดา. I answered in a self deprecating way with my limited Isaan-ese, ขอบใจหลายเด้อบอสส์, แม่นแล้วบักสีดานี้ มันวาวไทยได้ "Thanxs a lot boss, Correct! This guava, it can speak thai." He was laughing as he hung up the phone.. 

Even though I'm an asshole in both english and thai it would appear I am an affable or at least tolerated one.. :rofl:

----------


## ltnt

> In Bangkok you'll need; signed copies of;
>  picture page of your passport,     
> the original non-o visa you got which this extension is based on     every subsequent yearly extension tied to it     
> departure card     
> every page of your bank book 
>     the original letter from the bank stating you have the money in an account in your name etc  
> completed TM7 form w/a photo attached


Tod,
I agree with all you have posted with the exception of needing to copy every time you renewed your O visa.  all I've ever needed was the last one, picture page, arrival card and bank work along with TM-7 and 2 - photos 2 x 2.  Maybe different in Bangkok?

I will be going in at the end of February for another "Ret. O," visa.  This new one will cover me until 28 Feb. 2016.  Since my passport will run out in May of 2017, I suppose that I will need to renew it prior to registration again in February 2016 for 2017 year?  Not having 1 year left on my passport after 2016 will prevent me from acquiring another "Ret. O," visa on it even though I still have just a few days shy of 1 year left.

Am correct in this process requirement Tod?

----------


## Boon Mee

> While only slightly related I thought I'd post this anyway. 
> 
> The newest province in thailand Bueng Kan (made by splitting Nong Khai province) has its own immigrations office. They are evidently operating under the same criteria as Nong Khai is if you use an embassy letter as proof of income from abroad to garner an extension of stay based on being over 50 (retirement). 
> 
> The criteria is; you either need to show 65K baht worth of transfers from the bank in your country into your thai bank account OR you need to show 65K baht worth of ATM withdrawal receipts per month from your foreign bank's Visa/MC or what ever card you use..
> 
> I just called and spoke to the guy who runs Bueng Kan Immigrations (because I'm nosy, more than any other reason) to check and see if what was reported on another forum was in fact true or if it was just a once off.  I mentioned to him that there's no "clause" in the current Police order stating this, and asked in thai "who thought this policy up?". He said he thought it up himself but added that NongKhai does it too and seeing as those workers all used to work in the NongKhai office they kept the policy.
> 
> Anyway, just thought people who get their extensions of stay up in that neck of the woodz should know is all.
> ...


Sorry Todd, my Thai has degraded but in essence, sounds like these folks were referring to you as a 'Farang Kee Nok'?

----------


## piwanoi

> Originally Posted by Boon Mee
> 
> Here, you can get as mentioned, over 4% in say a 11 month time deposit.
> 
> 
> Which bank(s) are offering 4% and over please?


  I get 2.55% tax free in Bangkok bank in Bankruat on a 6 month timed deposit. :Smile:

----------


## Boon Mee

Passed thru Ranong Immigration yesterday and it was clear sailing.  Very pleasant & courteous officials there.  :Smile:

----------

